# ehMac: Calgary - Next Meet: Tuesday June 26th



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer suggested that some of us Calgarians should get together and go out for a night. So far it is sounding like we will be hitting the Moxies on 17th Ave, but date and time have not been decided.

Does anyone have any good dates and times, or other venues to try out instead?

New meeting May 7th. Same place.

--- OLD INFORMATION ---
EDIT: Details as of Mar 12th, 2005:
Date: March 19th, 2005 19:00 (7:00 PM) MST
Location: Rose and Crown Pub - 1503 4 St SW
Attire: Casual

Confirmed Attendees: (You have to be confirmed if you want a t-shirt)
1) Chealion
2) daBoss
3) ekcondon
4) FeXL
5) rhino
6) RobTheGob
7) talonracer


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Black Bull, Black Bull, Black Bull, Black Bull.....


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

The Rose & Crown on 4th Street SW.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Black Bull, Black Bull, Black Bull, Black Bull.....


But would you leave the relatively warm confines of Salt Spring Island to make a trip to Cowtown in February? Ah, but then again, you're not a typical west coast resident. You've actually travelled.

You would help to liven up the proceedings.

Beer? Opininated people? Sounds like fun. Count me in.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I am okay with either Moxies or the Rose & Crown.

Weeknights, 6:30pm or after. Weekends, I'm good to go.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Let me know...I just might make it out there.

But I warn you, I have a tendency to dance on tabletops after bolting down a dozen McEwans or so. I've also been known to spontaneously drop trou and flash my hairy Highland butt at the adoring crowd while I'm up there. 

Prepare yourselves.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hahahahahahaha... ohhh my.

Let that serve as fore-warning to us all. Digital cameras, no doubt! Should make for interesting reading on the ol' board.....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You might also want to make the venue a bit out of your regular grazing area. Just in case I really cause a major uproar and we all get tossed out. I've been barred from a few bars in my lifetime, lemme tell ya. It wouldn't do to have you innocent locals permanently prevented from attending your favorite watering hole because of my spastic antics.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> I've also been known to spontaneously drop trou and flash my hairy Highland butt at the adoring crowd while I'm up there.


Haven't we already discussed this ???


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I couldn't tell you. I tend to block out the unpleasant memories.

Yikes!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ahhhh...you'd love it TR. Admit it.  

But the decency police and the bouncers might have another opinion. At least that's been my experience in the past. No sense of ha-ha, I guess.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I am also from Calgary....

...But I'm 15.

Any age limit restrictions?   

Just kidding!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You'll have to wait in the car. Even if we just visit a restaraunt instead of a pub.

No way you are going to be subjected to this sort of nonsense and mayhem at your tender age. Not on my watch, anyway.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Haha, maybe there will be a "kids" meal for me....in the pub....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm not trying to be condecending here...and I certainly wouldn't want to limit your choices. And I'm sure you will come up with many ways to participate in social carnage all by yourself. Probably quite soon.

I just don't want to be a contributor.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm a well-behaved drunk. All I want is to ensure eeeeeveryone has a grrreat time when I'm on the pints.

Mind you, you might want to keep the matches away from me. Or at least have the police after MacNutt first, so I've got a distraction....


----------



## mac4evr (Dec 15, 2004)

*Calgary Meet*

I vote the Rose & Crown; betwixt 6:30 - 7:00; please try to avoid Wednesdays & Thursday are always iffy for me (depends on the actual date).

Table dancing notwithstanding, some scintillating discourse and a coolskie or two sound a welcome respite ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The cops always focus on me first, for some reason. Every time there is a great disturbance at the pub, they just go for me like they had laser sights on a hot target.  

Which is why I usually enlist the help of a few meat puppets every time I head for the bar to get seriously bent. I commit mayhem and they take the heat. They run interference for me while I duck out the back way when things get truly crazy.

So...you gonna be there TalonRacer? (heh heh heh).


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Of course! You only live twice!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Looking forward to meeting you TR.

(Just stand near the door and look guilty...while I scram out the back way, okay?)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Look guilty!? Me!? With my sunny smile?! Impossible.

Mind you, there's enough Romany blood flowing that authority sometimes seems to find a problem with me... even when I'm NOT in my car.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fine then. You'll make a great target. Count me in.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh I'll make a great target all right... for all the lovely waitresses.

Argh! Now I'm thirsty, and this ice cold milk just isn't cutting it any more!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought you had a girlfriend that you really cared about, TR. Surely you must be avoiding all of the pretty waitresses at this pivotal moment in your life.

And, because of that....you'd be the perfect diversionary target for my late night excesses when the inevitable Police presence shows up at whatever venue we decide upon for our Ehmac get together. Don't you think?

You feint left and I'll feint right. Then I bugger off out the back door and leave you to explain the whole mess.  

"Do unto others..and then BOOK OUT" as I always say.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

"Honourable Citizen" - my arse!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey...I never asked for that title. In fact, I think it's quite hilarious.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, let's see... a friday or saturday then? I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume that more than several pints will be downed, and I may not be at my best the next day. I'd appreciate if we can do it on a night where I don't have to be presentable, or even functional the next day.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Pick your time and place TalonRacer. Then post it here.

And feel free to revel in the simple fact that NONE of the sacraficial victims in the old Roman Colleseum battles ever had a chance to pick the time and date of their public humiliation.  

Don't say I didn't warn you. 

(STILL want me to attend?)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Jeez. I make a thread in the morning and TR and MN turn it on fire. 

I'm up for about anything, although for all intended purposes it looks like a pub is going to be the best place. (Sorry Vishalca, it's 18+ for now) So we have an idea as to weekly when people are ready? Would we prefer a date that Macnutt could possibly fly out and join us (would have to be at least 2 or 3 weeks away at the earliest to give him time to get a flight) or would someone just like to throw out a date and that's that.

That said, how busy does the Rose & Crown get on certain days? I was thinking Mar. 19th might be a nice date as it's a Saturday about 3 weeks from now. Lots of time for macnutt to book that ticket 

Now where is that ehMac Swag? I think we need some for our meet.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Swag would be good. I really need an ehmac T-shirt for decent camo when things get crazy on our pub night. Once the really serious mayhem starts, I need to be able to blend in.  

As for a timeframe....most of my buddies won't be released from wellsite until late april or so. I can't really justify two trips away from my water biz this spring and I was already planning to go out to Alberta to say hi to a few of them anyway. (no one knows how long any of these people will actually last...given their personality types and their dangerous jobs)

If you guys get together in late April, I can probably be there. Maybe.

Other than that, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Who's to say we can't do two?

One so us locals can get acquainted, and plot a course of action for dealing with MacNutt.. and then another for when he deems us worthy of visiting?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You guys are ALWAYS worthy of visiting! Trust me on this. 

I'm just trying to kill two birds with one stone while not spending too much time away from a growing business (I am the boss, after all).

Besides...I'm not so sure that you would really want my questionable presence in your otherwise quiet local bar. Not if you actually want to go back there sometime this decade, at least.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll be in Van around april 28th to catch our esteemed Mayor's favorite Irish lads, U2.

So locals, March.. 19th? Do we need that much aforethought given MacNutt won't be westjetting out to tempt the local constabulary for this first meeting?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just do me a favor and don't tell the Federales that I'm coming, okay? I need to get the drop on them or else we'll ALL end up in jail for the night.

There is...ahem...a bit of history out there.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

You: Have water. Will travel.
Us: Give water. Say nothing.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good Ju-Ju Tonto. Stay away from the invading white man and his evil SWAT teams.

They just spoil the fun.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay lads.. let's set a date here. Need to start prepping the liver now if I'm going to keep up with some seasoned Calgarians.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Geez, I might even drop down for this event myself!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Alright, color me IN. Make the date and I'll toss in to meet the infamous MacNutt with the hairy butt and hairy Chevy, TR and his fast love life (Talon included), SINC's purple passion (starting to sound like a familiar theme here guys), and Chealion to bring us all round to Macs we have known and loved. Not necessarilty in that order. Never been to the R & C in YYC yet so this should be a good initiation. Tell your friends.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - That would be great. Running date is March 19th at the moment, however if daBoss can tell us how busy it normally is Saturday nights we can figure out whether we have to do reservations or what not.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Do it in the south! Do it in the south!

Sinc - Any old machines left in the garage?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RobTheGob said:


> Do it in the south! Do it in the south!
> 
> Sinc - Any old machines left in the garage?



Sorry Rob, all sold.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Nah, I say we stay with the R&C. That way, we're walking distance to a lot more trouble (err.. bars) if things get carried away.

Not that we'll misbehave, of course.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

RobTheGob - But for us Northerners it takes forever to get down to the fun part of town 

If R&C is out, should we just do Moxie's on 17th? That way it's more of an all ages event.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Why would the R&C be out? I've never seen it packed to the gills in there.. and even if it was, we can make room.

I'll just turn on the charm, and watch alll the ladies leave the room...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Keep in mind it would be nice to be able to carry on a conversation above any blaring music when you make your decision.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

lets keep it out of bars. people don't like it when i use fake ID's. i am 17, 18 in a few months, but still, my friends who are cops would love to arrest me. make the party in the north, its where its at.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Rose & Crown is not too noisy and it's even quieter upstairs. Nice fireplaces in there too.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I've never been upstairs! Sounds cool. What's the waitress hottie quotient like?

Uhm. not that that matters and stuff...


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

talonracer said:


> What's the waitress hottie quotient like?


It'll be terrible after you've turned on your charm.

By the way, another point in favour of the R&C is that it's centrally located. So it's fair for all us kids from both north and south.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

HA!

Oh, very nice.

Nahhh.. you see my smile. Everyone loves a happy smile. I'll be the one keeping the waitresses coming back to the table even though the drinks are all still full.

*and while I'm dreaming, I'd like a pony, too...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Wish I could make it out west. Maybe I will sometime.   Have a brown pop for me boys and girls. And be sure to take some photos of Macnutt dancing on top the bar.  Seriously, would be fun to have some snap shots of the shing-ding!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I should note here that, while I might _WANT_ to be there, my actual attendance at this well planned pissup is very much in question right now. Too many responsibilities and not much spare time.

But if I can make it, I surely will.

Trust me on this.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Aw comeon GM, tell me it ain't so.  Although I'm sure we'd have a great time without you, I don't expect it to be the same. And if you were stringing us along, shame on you!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Geez, Gerry, I won't bother showing up if you don't.

I wanted to shake the hand of a fellow Scot who loves Monte Carlos if you get my drift.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm sorely tempted to drop everything and fly out there...no matter what.

But honestly, April would be a lot better for me than March. Preferably later in April. This is a crucial moment for my company...I have just assumed total ownership of the enterprise...and I dare not take my eye off the ball right at this point. Every single day is a brand new challenge. Turning my back on it for even one day right now might be catastrophic. My future is at stake here. If this flops...I'd have to go back to being a traveling nomadic rigrat with no roots.

And I kinda like it right here, all said and done.  

Gimme a month or so. Slightly more. Then I'll buy all the beer and provide all of the entertainment. Okay?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

macnutt - I don't see a reason why we can't do two (to paraphrase TR from earlier). March 19th sounds like the local meet up, and just give us dates in April you can come out and we can work something out


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sinc, I'm a Scot. Mind, that is the side of my family I've disowned. Now I only pay homage to my Romany roots.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Aha TR, another clansman!

April works better for me to too MacNutt as I open my new business March 1st.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oooh, what's the biz!?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Spindles And More Inc., manufacturing high quality metal spindles for stairways in upscale homes along with aluminum fencing and railing.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome! Best of luck!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So can we say we have a go ahead on R&C on March 19th? And numbers?

I think we need some ehMac swag for the event. I'll talk to ehMax and see what we can come up with.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll pencil it in and try to show up...

We could have a door prize of an LC 475! In fact - I could probably bring one for every person that shows up...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since March 19th is our daughter's 35th birthday, I will pass this one. I will however be down when the nut from BC arrives!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Is it my turn to buy or yours, SINC? I've forgotten.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

SINC said:


> Spindles And More Inc.,


Wow. S&M from SINC! Who would have thought?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Pencil me in. I'm there. What do you mean, numbers?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

TR - Numbers of how many are actually going to be there. Everyone is invited, but it's nice to get an idea as to how many people will show up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

daBoss said:


> Wow. S&M from SINC! Who would have thought?


The short form is SAM.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

RawB8figure said:


> Can any of you get hacked software.
> Im in calgary looking to get some software.
> Or what sites do you use to get it
> thanks


You're kidding, right?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Sound very NewBIe to Ehmac, MannyP. Only 4 previous posts noted.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> Is it my turn to buy or yours, SINC? I've forgotten.


It's my turn, Gerry. Besides it's about time I seriously bent that Platinum American Express of mine!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

A sound that warms the heart of any Scot! A buddy who offers to buy the beer!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

So we're on for March 19th is it? At the Rose and Crown? Shall we paste the ehmac logo on our foreheads for easy identification?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Won't we all be dressed in black turtlenecks?



<-- doesn't own a single turtleneck...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Kilts at fifty paces. At least in april, when SINC and I show up. 

And I'm hoping he wears that cool T-shirt too! If he does...the I'll be sure to bring my favorite lampshade drinking-hat. Goes very nicely with the kilt.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> Kilts at fifty paces. At least in april, when SINC and I show up.
> 
> And I'm hoping he wears that cool T-shirt too! If he does...the I'll be sure to bring my favorite lampshade drinking-hat. Goes very nicely with the kilt.


Ya mean the one that says:

"Excuse me, I usually PUKE and everything?"

Sure, I can do that!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I've never worn a kilt in my life. Perhaps I should, and get in touch with the disowned side of my family.

Mind you us gypsy boys cause enough trouble when in pants.. don't need the gear that much more accessible!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

talonracer said:


> I've never worn a kilt in my life. Perhaps I should, and get in touch with the disowned side of my family.


Surely you didn't disown_THEM_, or did you? (It musta hurt!)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ahem. No, THEY are still quite happily attached, thanks.

Terrible, sinc, terrible!!

We'll get along just fine at the pub


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rhino - Looks like it.

So shall we call it official? (I just need someone to say yes).

Added to first post in the thread:
Date: March 19th, 2005 19:00 (7:00 PM) MST
Location: Rose and Crown Pub - 1503 4 St SW
Attire: Casual
How to identify people: iPod headphones?

I wanted to wear some ehMac swag and give some out but we simply don't have any.  We'll have to figure something out. Anyone for carrying a big sign with the ehMac logo on it? 

EDIT: Who can bring a digital camera?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually SINC, I was thinking about that shapely lady type T-shirt that had all of us a buzz a few months back. It was too radical! 

And Talonracer...I won't expect you to wear a kilt at all. Keep your gear all bound up and out of sight if you'd prefer. But...be advised...young ladies are terribly curious and interested when they see a nice looking guy in a kilt. Gets their undivided attention, if ye catch my drift, laddie.  

(and the rest of you always thought it was something to do with _SHEEP_. Silly mortals.)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just to clarify:

It looks as though neither SINC nor myself can attend the march date in CowTown. But I will be setting aside some drinking time and a portion of my liver for the April shindig. 

Looking forward to it, actually.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Chealion: Yes. Make that official.

MacNutt... I wouldn't even know WHERE to get a kilt. Last time I was in Mexx, they didn't seem to have any there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Oh, you mean THIS one Gerry?*


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ohhhh YES! That'd be the one all right.Tooo funny!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ack, my eyes!

Oh lord, I must go wander the city's coffee shops to see some beautiful girls.. hopefully I can recover.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Heh.

So who is bringing cameras?
And... How are we going to identify each other?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Are you serious, Chealion??  

SINC is a distinguished looking elder scots male who will be wearing a T-shirt with a very convincing voluptuous female shape on it. He will be a hard-on inducing hottie with a grey hair and a large moustache. And schoolteacher glasses.

I will be wearing a scottish kilt displaying my noble highland clan tartan...and will show up with a lampshade on my head. I'll also be VERY loud and obnoxious, just as always. I will likely be standing on the table mooning the adoring crowds at regular intervals, throughout the evening.

The rest of the ehmaclanders will be sitting at the same table with us.

And you are actually asking "how will I be able to pick you guys out of the crowd?"  

Tell you what...if you can't seem to find us, we'll ignite a couple of road flares and jam them in our earholes. Or, we'll stick a flaming hampster in a slingshot and launch it directly at your melon head as you walk thru the front door of the bar.   

Somehow, I think you'll figure out exactly where we are in the room, pretty much as soon as you enter the place. 

Trust me on this.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macnutt - In April it'll be easy to find each other, but in March without road flares to guide our path? I just haven't met anyone here in town and frankly you could stand in front of me and say hi and I wouldn't have a clue who you were.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Chealion...

If I were to stand right in front of you and say ANYTHING...you'd know exactly who I was. Instantly. 

Again..."Trust me on this".


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacNutt - I guess you're right  Either that or the Carley Spring water will wake me up


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'll be bringing lots of it with me, as well. It works great for curing a hangover. I kid you not.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

It's funny - the drinking hasn't even started and this thread sounds more and more like a pissing contest every time I read it...

In April, I suspect that it will be easy to pick out a guy wearing a dress in a Calgary bar, it would prolly be quite a bit more difficult on the west coast!

For the March meeting? Perhaps we should all dress up like the Blues Brothers. I'm pretty sure that would be a good picture...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

?? I've no need to contest my piss, and certainly no desire to enter a contest where the prize is piss.

Step lightly! The floor may be wet!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Good news! We have swag!

Everyone who wishes to show up will be getting a special unofficial official ehMac.ca t-shirt so long as they confirm they are showing up and either post or PM me their t-shirt size. My cost. 

Design on the t-shirt has not been finalized but I will post it when I finalize it.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm there, for sure.

Shirt size medium or small.

Pant size, well, that's lar- ohhhh... is THAT starting a pissing match??

hahaha...


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

As I said before, even without the swag, colour me IN >:>
SINC and MacNutt, we'll meet up next time. But kilts must be worn as penance.
Chealion, you're a stalwart among us. Thanks for making this happen.
TR, let's talk.... anything. Cars, Graphics, Ladies, oh the possibilities! 
Looking for RobTheGob, and many other Calgary based ehMac forum members to join in.

Hey who's UP for a Par-Tay!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Woohoo! 

XL

I'll throw a handful of the LC475's in the trunk just in case I can convince people to take them with the T-Shirts!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rhino said:


> SINC and MacNutt, we'll meet up next time. But kilts must be worn as penance.


Hear that MacNutt?

I'll be in my western gear, as usual.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Rhino, let's combine the three - Ladies in cars with graphics! Awesome!!

Or... ladies ON cars... ohhh my....


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Originally Posted by rhino:
SINC and MacNutt, we'll meet up next time. But kilts must be worn as penance.


SINC said:


> Hear that MacNutt?
> I'll be in my western gear, as usual.


I tossed the kiltish gauntlet in provocation SINC. A fine tartan unmatched by your pinkish T-shirt would be a sight to behold. Not in ridicule, rather in daring and fortitude. 

Maybe we should join you and make ourselves recognizable by the most colourful shirts and apparel we have in our wardrobes? Spring is blooming! 

TR: Any combination you listed works for me!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So what? Are we wearing kilts, or T-Shirts with naked ladies on them? Or both? Or neither?

Please let me know what the accepted dress code will be. So I can TOTALLY VIOLATE IT!!  

You've all been warned.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Why Bother? Jeesh, you're not going to be there R U? Besides, anything that draws attention to itself isn't like you at all is it?


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

*Woohoo*

Chealion!

You couldn't have picked a better day, MY 18th BIRTHDAY, WOO!, I will do my best to be their with bells on (I won't be the one with bells on  ), anyway, look forward to seeing some ehMacers there.

Eric


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

uh oh, a young one.

You sure the first pub you want to come to (legally at least) is a converted funeral home? mwahahaha...

Prepare yourself! Your liver will never be the same...!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Happy birthday Eric, and have fun. Just not too much fun!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Eric - That's why I asked when your birthday was after I made that date


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

any of you guys from calgary have any mac software you want to sell.

let me know


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't worry Sinc, we won't scare him too much... we'll leave that for MacNutt when he comes to town.

Lord ha'mercy.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Chealion said:


> Good news! We have swag!
> 
> Everyone who wishes to show up will be getting a special unofficial official ehMac.ca t-shirt so long as they confirm they are showing up and either post or PM me their t-shirt size. My cost.
> 
> Design on the t-shirt has not been finalized but I will post it when I finalize it.


Perhaps to the chagrine of some, I'll be there.

Large ought to fit.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

daBoss - Good to hear.

Would people prefer the ehMac logo guy or the older Myriad Bold ehMac logo? Or both?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Chealion, I don't know/remember the old logo. But the new one is nice!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Chealion said:


> Would people prefer the ehMac logo guy or the older Myriad Bold ehMac logo? Or both?


I'd go with the ehMac logoGuy, please Mr. Chealion, in a LG please.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

_Hic! I don't need you EhMac'ers to keep me company - - I can go get drunk enough without any of you! I don't need you! I don't even -_ 

*ahem*

Well, yes. It seems I've started training to keep up with my fellow Calgarians when it comes to hoisting a few. Drunk on a friday night, all is as it should be. Well... cept for the single thing.. but I've two lovely ladies trying to change that. =]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm still wondering what the officially approved dress code will be for the April gathering of the ehmac faithful in Cowtown?  

Please let me know. I'll be sure to follow it to the letter. 

Honest. I really will.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

if i could find a kilt, i'd wear one!

mind, there may be trouble, perhaps i should be wearing easy fitting jeans, the type that will let me run like the wind and scale fences easily...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You can do ALL of this in a kilt, TR. And more, as well. 

It's also a GREAT place to conceal a weapon.

Think about it....no self-respecting hetero cop will EVER feel a guy up under the kilt. You can hang a fully loaded assault weapon under there...and NO ONE Will ever find it!

(Tools are sacred to the Scots...and you never quite know what tool you will need for any situation that might arise. Best to be prepared for ANYTHING!)

So...let's review this "kilt-thing" for a moment:

The women in the immediate vicinity of the kilted Scot will be totally _FASCINATED...and CURIOUS_. It's only a matter of time before even the most reticent and shy lady is pawing hungrily at your sporran...

At the very same time...you could hide a LAWS rocket or a whole brace of assault weapons under that wool "camo-screen".

This means that we Highlanders are actually prepared for ANYTHING that might come along. No matter what it might be...

Geee...kilts are "silly" and pants, on the other hand, are "normal"

Right??

Yeah..... _RIGHT!!!_


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macnutt - I'm more concerned about the dress code for the first meeting, I have seemed to have lost my big version of the ehMac guy along with all my original source files for ehMac Control (the Konfabulator widget I used to maintain). I have the final pieces, but none of the originals that I could use for my new secret project or March. 

Never fear, I'll figure something out.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

SINC and I have both said that we will not be able to attend the first Calgary ehmac meeting due to previously arranged schedules. Sorry...but that's just the way it is.  

However...both myself and SINC Seem to be on track for a late april ehmac shindig. And we might just be expecting a whole bunch of others to attend that particular haywire hosebang, as well!  

TalonRacer, SINC, Chealion, MacNutt.... and many many more...

Might just be a "night to remember"!

 

DO ya think?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macnutt- I'll be sure to make two extra t-shirts and bring them with me for the April event.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So...WHAT, Chealion? You are implying that all of the Scots warriors at this particular event will have to take time out from their buck-naked tabletop revelry to actually stop what we are doing and put on _SHIRTS???_  

Next thing you know...you will be trying to talk us all into sitting back down in our chairs and letting up on the finite beer supply in this particular bar. 

Or not chasing around any of the lady bar patrons or waitresses!! And, while we're at it, we might as well cancel the scheduled high RPM burnout contests in the parking lot, as well. And we can forget about all of those high explosive devices that we were planning to set off, both inside and outside the bar.  

So...what are we going to do for _FUN???_ 

High stakes tiddlywinks? 

This is starting to sound like one of those lame-o Toronto "ehmac gatherings" that features two acne-prone basement dwelling weenies and a single light beer at the table (with two straws). For about fifteen minutes...till they give up on the "social thing" and slink back off towrd their lairs. (Mom's basement).

YEEEECCCCHHHH!!! Kill me NOW!!!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Huzzah! The morning finds me sans-hangover, and not cursing the sunlight!

If there's a couple other lads doing it, I'll go in a kilt! Is it bad form to ask to borrow one?

Chealion, how many so far have committed to coming out for our pub night?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer - Committed to the Pub night so far:
6 people thus far

talonracer
daBoss
RobTheGob
rhino
ekcondon (Eric)
Myself

Should be an interesting shindig. 

Also as a side note, thanks to ehMax and a forgotten folder on an older computer I have printable version of the logo again. Plus all my source files I thought I had lost. Now to go back them up again.


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

Chealion,

My Grandparents are taking me out for my birthday first before I can come to the bar, but I will be able to go for sure. I just have to beg my grandparents to let me use the car.

But I would love a T-shirt for the occasion. I don't know how people will recognize me, but o well, i'll figure something out.

Thanx Mike

Eric


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eckondon:

car=bar=very bad idea.

Bus or taxi home. Have Gramps drop ya off!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Seconded.

I'm walking, meself.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Eric, the pub is right downtown so it should be fine for the bus. That is unless you don't plan on drinking, but parking is expensive (not so much at night however). I'll make sure there is a t-shirt for you.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

He does raise a good point though.. how are we gonna recognize eachother?

Sadly, the hair isn't green anymore (or at least right now...) and I've gotten a wee bit of a tan since my avatar pic was taken. Still the same luverly smile, though!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I'll be the one walking the doxie.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And I'll be the one missing from the festivities.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll be wearing an ehMac t-shirt!

However does anyone have any good ideas for identifying each other when we arrive? After all the night will start about 7 but invariably people are going to end up arriving at slightly different times (early/late).


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Could we perhaps reserve a table... or identify ourselves somehow to the wait staff? Then when I come waltzing in fashionably late (as always), I can say "I'm here to see a "chealion"" - and hopefully the waitress won't slap me. 

Or maybe she will....


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

talonracer said:


> He does raise a good point though.. how are we gonna recognize eachother?


Why would we want to recognize each other??

Oh - we're gonna meet there *AND* sit together and have a mug? Wow - that's a kewl idea!! I'm new to this whole internet dating thing...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

daBoss - Is it worth it to reserve a table? I know I'm at the University for a contest until 5 that day so getting downtown only takes 20 minutes.

If necessary should we just PM around mug shots (I don't like this idea, it sounds stupid and impersonal) or should I just PM my cell phone number to people in case you can't find someone?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, the event has now been posted to ehMac's Calendar!

Linky


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome.. I'm set for two fridays in a row now.

Taking a belle jeune fille to the Sarah Slean show this friday, and get to meet the local lads the friday after. Any progress on identifying ourselves?

I guess I'll just wander til I find someone wearing an ehmac shirt - and SHAME on you if you give one out to some stranger just to watch me babble like a fool for 5 minutes!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Why don't you guys get real creative and each wear a plain white T-Shirt? (Everybody has one you know!) Then simply remove your jacket on arrival, drape it over your arm and look for Chealion who will be the only one wearing an ehMac T-Shirt.

Then put your ehMac T-Shirt on over your plain white T-Shirt and voila, an instant well dressed group.

Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - Give a stranger an ehMac t-shirt before TR arrives. *evil grin*


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've been a bit too busy lately to get back here....anyone know how that Toronto ehmac gathering turned out? Was it as bad as I'd predicted? Or did they manage to cough up THREE acne prone basement dwellers instead of two??   

On the other hand...I'm certain you Calgarians will find some creative way to recognise each other in the march meeting. I look forward to hearing all about it.

As for the later april blowout in CowTown....the one that both SINC and I are commmitted to attending:

Just watch for a couple of older steely-eyed scots looking fellers with big moustaches facing off on top of a bar table while engaged in a very spirited fart-lighting contest. Follow the big flashes of blue flame and you'll be on the right track. We Highland types are quite competitive and we never like to be beaten...in ANY sort of contest. So it may also be quite loud in that corner of the bar. A bit disgusting, as well.

Bright splashes of photo-like paparazzi strobe light followed by gales of laughter followed by hordes of scandalised bar patrons fleeing from successive waves of unholy reek....

You'll find us. Trust me on this.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, maybe you'll find Gerry.

I will be the conservative cousin watching form the sidelines until I deem it safe to make my presence known.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So you claim, SINC. I happen to know that you are hell with a Bic. Especially in a tight place. And with an adoring crowd looking on in rapt amazement, no less. You are legendary. A CHAMPION...NATIONWIDE!!

C'mon...fess up.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Geez you guys. Were you in my dorm during my hazy days at college? Do you remember those days. I don't. And they say MJ is harmless.

I guess it is in an amnesiatic kind of way.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

_Sheeeesh_... Here's hoping it's warm out in April, so we can sit outside for this shindig.

And they tell me that *I* never grow up!!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Gas masks and welding goggles at fifty paces! Let the GAMES BEGIN!!!

YEEEEHAWWWW!!!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Let's move the second meeting to early May. I'll be out of town, enjoying my native province for the last week in April, but would like to meet everyone that's coming to that.

BC baby, yeah!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Pick a date and let me know.

But let's not get too far into May okay? That is a pivotal month, both for the water biz and for Top Fuel dragracing. (we will be trying out our new 500hp Nitro Harley motor in May.)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

The weekend of the 6th/7th would be fine for me - I should have recovered from the concert and a week of Vancouver debauchery enough by then...


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Chealion said:


> daBoss - Is it worth it to reserve a table?


I don't think we can reserve a table for a small group on a Saturday night but I'll check into it. 

As far as recognizing anyone, why don't we simply wear identifiable logo-wear - Apple hats, I-Don't-Do-Windows t-shirts et cetera?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Right.. so I'll come in half an hour late and look for the crowd of ******** surrounding "them's compewwwter geeks", all right?



I don't own a single piece of mac or computer-related clothing. But I'm sure it will all work out in the end.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Holy crap, good thing we didn't try picking the Ship & Anchor.

Went in there for a pint with a lovely, lovely lass at 6pm last night, and the joint was packed, wall to wall. Meant we had to be very, very close to eachother... 

wheeheee!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Update on the t-shirts:

I've bought the white t-shirts so I just have to get the logos transferred onto them this week. I meant to do that this weekend but came down with a pretty severe cold.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I was going to say that I was going to not drink until the friday to help prepare my system, but then I remembered that I _have to_ go out for dinner on Wednesday - getting taken out to Earls for a "work" meeting of some sort. I shan't complain - two lovely ladies wanting to meet with me and buy me great food and albino rhino ale? Good things!

Now I just need to figure out how to get there....!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The girls always like Earl's. 

Great atmosphere. Nice decor. Fine wood and brass interiors with just the right colour co-ordination. The place has some serious class. Like I said, girls love Earl's.

Oh...and by the way...they also serve food there. (bring a snack old buddy, the food is crap) 

But the girls just LOVE Earl's!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For the record, Earl's is the last place I would want to be seen in.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Been there (with a girl). Ate the food. Went home afterward and made myself a REAL meal to fill the gaping hole. And I didn't actually barf after the "Earl's Experience".

Although I DID feel a little sick when I sat down a figured out what I'd spent in this miserable excuse for a "restaurant".  

But the girl's just LOVE Earl's!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

TR - Which Earl's? There are a few locations in Calgary.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Doesn't matter. They're all bad. Same crappy pseudo-food re-heated by underpaid high school students and poured over bowls of noodles. Or tossed casually onto a bare plate. They have a 100+% turnover in their kitchens. Every SIX months!

Take a hidden snack and a barf bag when you go to "Earl's". (And a big wad of cash. Earls crap costs serious money! No matter how bad it might be!)

But the girls just LOVE Earl's! So it's worth going there.

Sort of.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Not sure, I should probably look into that, hey?

I like Earls food - it's pricey, and I don't go often, but I go for the whole experience - the food, the atmosphere, the plethora of cute waitresses... mind you, if I get a waitER, I'm outta there...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

talonracer said:


> I was going to say that I was going to not drink until the friday to help prepare my system, but then I remembered that I _have to_ go out for dinner on Wednesday - getting taken out to Earls for a "work" meeting of some sort. I shan't complain - two lovely ladies wanting to meet with me and buy me great food and albino rhino ale? Good things!


Hey - you've mentioned "Friday" a couple of times in your posts - the 19th is Saturday, isn't it? Just checking - with my luck, I'll be there on the wrong night.

I laugh everytime I read your posts - I think you mention "the ladies" in just about every one! It's really starting to make me wonder...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh hell - is it friday or saturday????


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Pretty sure the 19th is a saturday. At least it seems as though it is from out here.

Things may change in the reality distortion zones even farther to the east, tho. Appraently this distortion zone gets ever worse the farther east you go...

I've heard rumors that the sky over Hamilton-Burlington is actually green with purple polka dots, most nights. I guess that makes sense...sort of.  

It is also rumored that these very same eastern Canadians are observing today as the "leventy-leventh day of the month JOVE-BOB". 

It's also just been reported that massive amounts of phamaceutical residues have been observed in the Toronto tapwater. The mind-altering residual alkyloids are especially well represented in TO water, by all accounts.

Might explain a lot, really....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Winter is back! Yep, we are now paying for that nice weather with a couple of inches of new fallen white stuff. -9 and only going to -1 in the snow for the next few days, then dropping to daytime highs of -12 is possible.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We're on for Saturday... Now to get those t-shirts printed...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My apologies on the previous post. Thought I was in the "doin' the weather thing" thread.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Good thing that was pointed out.. or I'd be feelin a wee bit foolish come friday night.

AH, who am I kidding. I'll find a way to feel foolish anyways.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

TR: At least you'd be in good company with us on SATURDAY.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Time is counting down to the fun! And the t-shirts still aren't ready. Hopefully by tomorrow morning and then I can stop worrying.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

From your lips to God's ears, Chealion. You do go over and above the call, my friend. Will be very pleased to meet you tomorrow.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

He's a young feller. You might be surprised...especially after having read his well thought out posts.  

Looking forward to seeing photos of this shindig. Sorry I can't make this first Calgary meeting. Hoist a few for me while youre at it, okay guys?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Good news! The t-shirts are done and look quite good IMNSHO. They may only be t-shirt transfers, but I like them.

So that said, all who are getting t-shirts, be sure to wash them inside out and take care of them. They won't last forever


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Chealion. I used to be in the T-shirt biz back when I was a commercial artist (vintage motorcycles and antique aircraft drawings).

Two things to remember when making transfers:

#1-Always...and I mean ALWAYS..use a laser copier to put the image on the transfer paper. 

#2-Always use a transfer paper called "Copytrans" or "Phototrans". Avoid anything called ParoPaper, or any variation of that name.

One is easily screwed up and goes dark in sunlight. It also peels off after a time. The other has a fighting chance of lasting as long as the shirt itself, if properly cared for when newly transferred.

Trust me on this. Been there, done that. Got the T-shirt to prove it.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey! I was right - I did manage to find a way to make a fool of myself on friday night.

But hey, you only live twice - why not?!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...we need photos TalonRacer. Perferably broadcast quality video.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh, I dunno about the photos... why make la policia's job easier when tracking me down?

I realized something tonight, as I hoisted a pint - tomorrow will be 4 days in a row that I've been drinking. I don't think I've ever done that.

AAHHH!! I AM TURNING INTO A TRUE CALGARIAN! I DON'T WANT TO BUY A TRUCK, THOUGH!!! AND I DON'T LIKE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Hey macnutt,

They are just your standard t-shirts and the Avery transfer paper. Nothing fancy at all. If it was a larger batch (maybe 50 instead of 12) it would have been worth it to actually print them, but then I would have to charge for the t-shirts.

Now the only thing I'm worried about tonight is whether we can find each other fine in the pub.

Lastly, if you bring your digital camera you can bring along your USB cable as I will have my computer with me. (Need it for what I'm doing at the University this afternoon).


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, so, uh.. how zigactly are we finding eachother? I'll be looking for one guy with a laptop... otherwise...???


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

TR - Everyone was planning to wear something Mac related, but if you didn't have any it was fine. Just look for the guy(s) wearing ehMac t-shirts. I know mine is nice and comfy (although it's the only one of the batch I'd consider messed up).


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

talonracer said:


> Oh, I dunno about the photos... why make la policia's job easier when tracking me down?
> 
> I realized something tonight, as I hoisted a pint - tomorrow will be 4 days in a row that I've been drinking. I don't think I've ever done that.
> 
> AAHHH!! I AM TURNING INTO A TRUE CALGARIAN! I DON'T WANT TO BUY A TRUCK, THOUGH!!! AND I DON'T LIKE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!


Ah Yes TR. You are turning into a true Calgarian. I lived in that great city for 8 years ending in 2002. don't worry about the truck though, Calgary has progressed to the point where a good solid SUV will do.
Go to Lamle's and get decked out with western wear for the Stampede. Gotta be Wrangler. Now the true test of a Calgarian is to never be sober during Stampede. The alcohol makes the country music sound great. Always be sure to have a pancake and Champagne breakfast lined up for every morning. Go lite on the pankakes as they absorb the alcohol which is crucial to your recovery from the barbeque the night before. Go to a Barbeque in the afternoon and evening. Repeat 9 times! Poof, you're a Calgarian. You will get that truck or SUV. You'll start liking country music and Ralph Klien will begin to make perfect sense to you.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

iPetie said:


> Ah Yes TR. You are turning into a true Calgarian. I lived in that great city for 8 years ending in 2002. don't worry about the truck though, Calgary has progressed to the point where a good solid SUV will do.


Any diesel will do - mine's a chipped VW TDI...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Suv!!???

Aarrgh!!!

Neeeever! Never Never Never!!!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

talonracer said:


> Suv!!???
> 
> Aarrgh!!!
> 
> Neeeever! Never Never Never!!!!


Resistence is futile.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

T minus 3 hours and counting!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Chealion said:


> T minus 3 hours and counting!


I haven't even started pre-drinking.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh, good point. I think I'll have a sleemans and indulge my inner nerd - Transformers the movie is on at 5!!!


*siiigh*, sad I know..


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So Chealion, by now some of you have met and I know you have your Powerbook with you. Perchance does the joint have wifi?

If not a full and complete report in the early hours of the morning will suffice.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

My observations:

1) The T-Shirts are awesome.
2) Chealion was a very good "host" - there is no question about that. I have a feeling that someday I will be voting for him. 
3) TR truly *is* a "ladies man".
4) The band was great. I really enjoyed them. What was their name?

The following observations occurred *after* the "ehMac Calgary" meeting had finished. Proceed with caution.

5) Whirlpool appears to make a fine range.
6) In retrospect - taking the #52 bus might be better than walking through the park - especially during a snowfall.
7) Dick Dale is the King of the Surf Guitar.
8) I should feel priveledged to live in a place that has "wild" life within steps of rapid transit.

Rob.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I forgot one thing:

Germans *love* David Hasselhoff!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well, now that I'm finally home I best give my reactions to the events that occurred roughly 24 hours ago.

First of all I learnt a few things:
ehMac members are inherently mischievous and can be diabolically evil.
My first car must have a rotary diesel engine.
Don't drink and drive, or RobTheGob will take your Mac away.
talonracer *is* a ladies man. I have new respect for the talonracer's love life thread, I think I need to start following it again.
Alcohol and Chealion don't mix well. I don't know what it was about that rum and coke but I had stomach cramps a few hours after leaving. I think I need to either drink more or adapt faster.
It was snowy.

Sinc - Although I did have my Powerbook there it was never brought out as I think the most talk about actual Macs was ~ 15 minutes tops in the 5 hours I was there.

It was an absolute blast, I'm not sure what there is to say. I'd say it was worth going completely. It was great to put faces to names and learn some more about some of the members here.

daBoss, talonracer, RobTheGob, and rhino were all able to make it. I swear I learned more last night then I learned the entire week before at an educational institution. I can't wait for the next meet up .

Interesting quotes:
"I can get to be a mean drunk so be nice."
"What do you smoke?" "Secondhand." (This was much later in the evening.)
"I've had 1 and a third pieces of pizza so that means I can have 7 beers"
"Peer Pressure still works in 2005!"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An interesting overview to be sure Chealion. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*My recollections:*



Chealion said:


> Alcohol and Chealion don't mix well. I don't know what it was about that rum and coke but I had stomach cramps a few hours after leaving. I think I need to either drink more or adapt faster."


I told you that was crappy "Coke" they were serving. My JD and "Coke" tasted like it came from someone's recycled drink. Hence the shift back to beer. TR has a penchant for Sleeman's Cream Ale. Discovered daBoss and I know each other through a mutual friend. Chealion is a bright shiny penny, hope he stays that way for a long time to come, despite the type of people (like us) he comes into contact with. TR is a ladies man, must be genetic I believe. We both wear a "Kocapelli" the Anasazi god of fertility" 'round our neck. RobtheGob and I have further discussions regarding diesel powered cars and all-wheel drive pending.

SINC and McNutt: kilts will be worn the next time out! With our new ehMac T-shirts of course. ;-0


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

You're all far too kind. What did I do to garner the "ladies man" tag? Not that I'll complain, mind...

Had a great time meeting the lads and great conversations with everyone. I'm there for the next one, no doubt!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Iz zer a picture v zis "tee zhirt" you speek ov?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

PosterBoy - None yet, no one brought a camera. However I have attached a PNG copy of the file that was put on the t-shirts. (@ 50% size though)

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/103Red.png" alt="ehMac T-Shirt Thumbnail" /></div>

You can also see some more information about the thumbnail on my gallery.

I'll see what I can do about getting a photo of the t-shirt. EDIT: I have found a picture of myself wearing the t-shirt with some friends during a puzzle contest I was doing at the university earlier that day.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I got the picture uploaded. Apologies for the bad quality.

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/103crop.png" alt="Odd guy wearing cool t-shirt" /></div>


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Exactly as advertised. Including the Chealion face pic. Would you vote for this man?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I wouldn't. He received[1] some Microsoft software and a gift certificate for Chapters an hour after posing for that picture. Don't vote for sell outs! 

1 - I didn't say keep.  Visual Studio doesn't run on my Mac.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

RIGHT _ON_!!! 

You guys ROCK!!  

Do you all realise that this is almost the very FIRST "truly ehmac" community gathering that has EVER taken place? ANYWHERE??!! 

The Toronto guys fizzled out...just as I had predicted. No surprise there. 

And the maritime ehmac "get together" never even got past first base. Never came together at ALL! (bit of a surprise there. Too bad).

But Alberta freakin _RULES!!_. No question about it!! 

You guys are striding across the planet like conquering heroes right now. You are showing all the rest of us how it is done. (like I didn't expect this!) 

I salute you. You are awesome! And THEN some! I kid you NOT!!   

Too _COOL!_.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hmmmm... let's see now....

TalonRacer turned out to be a real "ladies man". (Giant surprise. Smack me in the head. Didn't see THAT one coming at all. arf arf arf...)

Chealion, apparently, impressed _EVERYONE_...and several have said that they will "vote for him in the future" IF he runs for public office.

I have said the very same thing, on many occasions. But I have also opined that I will vote for Chealion _WHEN_ he runs for public office. As I fully expect him to DO, eventually. 

Personally, I can't wait for Chealion to run for Prime Minister of this fair country. When he does...I will be his most ardent supporter. Times TEN! He has the wisdom of a very old soul. I kid you NOT!! 

So...this Calgary ehmac gathering seems to have been a roaring success.

Got any pix of the event to share with the rest of us?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

_The Toronto guys fizzled out...just as I had predicted. No surprise there._ 

Geezuz Gerry, I keep trying to tell you not to piss off the Ontario ehMac'ers! They'll vote in the Federal Libs again just to spite you. They have the power!  

But do you listen? Nooooooo.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MacNutt said:


> RIGHT _ON_!!!
> 
> You guys ROCK!!
> 
> ...


Hate to rain in on your gush-fest MacNutt... this isn't the first ehMac gathering... there has been at least two, maybe three so far. And I believe the first was in Toronto.

Regardless, it's nice to see the Calgary chapter of ehMac have a successful outing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"And the maritime ehmac 'get together' never even got past first base." We just finished our three-day "SpringFest" here in St.John's. I am amazed at all of the Mac users that attended but have not yet registered to come on to ehMac. Sad. Still, we had a grand time. ErnstNL read aloud our note of welcome which was sent by the Queen herself. I guess with NL being England's first overseas colony, we had some pull. With little or no drinking of alcoholic beverages, I am amazed that the get together lasted this long. Still, the first three days of spring marks an important time here in NL.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Any group of ehMacers getting together is a good thing!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*Next Calgary EhMac Meeting*



SINC said:


> Any group of ehMacers getting together is a good thing!


So when in April is the next "monthly" meeting of the Calgary ehMac chapter?
Somewhere near Friday the 22nd, I thought?

SINC and MacNutt, I can't wait to see you in the "here and now".

Yes, no? Chealion?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Any chance you could arrange the next gathering at or near a hotel with lots of parking so I need not drive once I arrive?

Safety first you know!

Besides, MacNutt and I will need rooms. I will of course insist they be on different floors!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Do you all realise that this is almost the very FIRST "truly ehmac" community gathering that has EVER taken place? ANYWHERE??!!


The first that I remember took place in Ottawa the day that OS X 10.2 came out.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

PB - There was one earlier IIRC. It was just a small get together with the Mayor and about 5 other people meeting each other at a bar in the Kitchener-Waterloo area about a month before Jaguar's announcement.

rhino - I have no idea when it will happen. I think it depends on when Macnutt is going to be in town, or shall we just set a date and hope he can work his plane flights around that? Macnutt?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

A friend of mine is headlining a show on friday april 1st. She's asked me to come out, but I really don't want to do the "guy standing by his lonely self at the bar" routine. Anyone wanna come with? 

It's ... somewhere on 17th (she'll kill me if i say i forgot, but oh well).. Chealion, would be walking distance for you and I.

Let me know!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*April Fools XP to Mac joke*



talonracer said:


> A friend of mine is headlining a show on friday april 1st.


Seems I'll be laughing too much at my fellow XP workers response to my April Fool's Joke. I'm going to put FlyakiteSP2 from http://aquaxp.com/index.php?p=26 on their machines.

Gotta love it, and yes TR, I really can be and have been trouble.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

So much for the long weekend. Even after plowing through 12 hour days all week, I still have a mountain of work to do.

Taking my work puter home with me so I at least don't have to come in over the weekend. And no dates with ANY pretty girls lined up for the weekend either! Terrible!

Ah, tis a lonely lonely talonracer this weekend...


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

So it would appear that I left the ehMac gathering just before the real fun began. I went to The Rose & Crown for lunch yesterday and our waitress - yes she remembers you TalonRacer - informed me of the goings-on after my departure. Mind you, it could have been worse as she made no mention of anyone actually being banned. Oh well, if MacNutt and Sinc join us next time, lifetime bans are sure to be the order of the day.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

daBoss said:


> Oh well, if MacNutt and Sinc join us next time, lifetime bans are sure to be the order of the day.


There will be no bans based on my behaviour.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ohhhhhhh MAN! She was SO cute!

Okay, I was drunk, but I can recall NO "goings on". I for one was a well behaved lad and caused no trouble, unfortunately.

Now I want to go back! Lunch, anyone?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Those nachoes were amazing, but I've heard from other people that their brunch is stellar also.

Now we just need to get a hold of macnutt and find out when he will be in town.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I think that at *least* 50% of the quotes were mine - not too bad for the number of beers I had.

I still stand by my offer to pay $5 to the first person at the next meet that lifts their kilt and lights a fart - even if it isn't on top of the table like was previously mentioned...

My T-Shirt was "peeling" when I got home - I was hoping to see if I could get a replacement (or instructions on how to fix it!). I'm actually in Victoria right now - so it's hasn't been a big deal...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

And now, I hate Rob! Oh, so jealous.. it's been far too long since I've been to Victoria ('98, I believe..). Rob, say hi to the ocean for me, and to the Island girls as well...

What a cool night it is here though. Spent the day wandering the city, bought a couple of books, came home, fell asleep in the sunlight. After the sun set, I took my turbo out for a quick jaunt to the coffee shop, tore through the first 130 pages of my new book, listened to a great CD, had a long overdue mocha, and enjoyed being out in the city. Eventually I noticed my rumbly tummy and so I regretfully pulled myself away from the coffee shop, and made the walk back to my eagerly waiting car. Caught the last 3 minutes of the Hitmen game on the radio, and enjoyed the drive home.

Time alone, it does the soul good.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

RobTheGob - Sorry to hear about the t-shirt. I know my t-shirts have developed problems also. When I put them in the wash, they've cracked and started peeling. It's as if the iron wasn't hot enough.

Washing Instructions are: Turn garment inside out, machine wash cold, colour-safe detergent, tumble dry warm.

I'm terribly sorry that the t-shirts seem a tad defective. It's a pitiful excuse, but it was my first time.

Here's hoping that it was only a few that didn't work correctly. This might be why printing is a much better option, but requires a much larger volume to be made in order to keep the cost per t-shirt (and thus member) lower.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Chealion said:


> It's a pitiful excuse, but it was my first time.


Why do I have the feeling this won't be the first time poor Chealion says this?

HAYO!!!!

Sorry, couldn't let it pass.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The personal friendships formed are far more important than the T-Shirts, non?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Absolutely. However the shirts were a very nice, generous gesture from a fine young man who in no way, shape or form can handle his alcohol.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nor should he be able to at his tender age. With experience comes wisdom. My bet is Chealion will be a moderate where alcohol is concerned. That will be the wisdom.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you kidding? If you haven't beat your liver into submission by 19, it'll never be ready to face the harsh realities of your 20s!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> If you haven't beat your liver into submission by 19, it'll never be ready to face the harsh realities of your 20s!


And there are some of us who are living proof of the latter. A couple of beers and I'm done these days, but more from the yeast than the alcohol. I'm much better with scotch, brandy, or my favourite; bourbon. What I was served as a JD and Coke was no where near what I had ordered. Pepsi and something incredibly vile substituted as bourbon-like.

May Chealions drinking accomplishments be tempered by way of a variety of beverages that he may sample truly and well before succumbing to alcoholic inebriation. In moderation of course.

Chealions T-shirt was a remarkable effort of generosity to us all, and although mine is due for it's first "tumble" in the wash, I'll take his instructions and include the gentle cycle as a precaution. If that fails I think I can salvage the logo and frame it for my office.

TR: Did you ever get a PowerBook OK from your boss yet? Found an open-box returned PBG4, 1.5G, 512Ram, Combo at my local London Drugs this morning. Met the manager last week and although she wasn't there today, (more's the pity, IYKWIM) but I think she'd be inclined to an offer, especially from you TR>

Picked up a great deal on an iFire adapter and amplifier for those little round Apple Pro speakers marked down from $60 on the specials table.

Now I need to score either an iPod, iBook, or PB and the speakers to run it on. Maybe daBoss can source something up for me.

Rob come home bringing the warm coastal weather of Victoria back with you. I dislike riding my bike in the gravel, grit and slush and I'm getting tired of smelling "wet dog" every time we come back from his run. Not his fault really, but he doesn't exactly enjoy having to get a bath after his outings with the other dogs at the offleash.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Rhino... where is this London Drugs & manager you speak of!?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

The T-Shirt's are kick ass and there is no apology required (or expected) for the peeling. I figured it must have been something I did to it on the way home that night...

Victoria is great - even after 16 years in Cowtown - I still consider it home. Several good parties so far - but things are going to slow down for a bit as a good portion of the family is leaving to go home...


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> Rhino... where is this London Drugs & manager you speak of!?


PM sent


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sounds like it was a blast.  

No pix?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It was a good time. Don't believe the stories these boys have been telling. I was well behaved and have NO idea why they say anything about me with the ladies.

daBoss... ohhh... Syrian!! YOWZA!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

macnutt - No one brought a camera.  But on a more important note. When are you going to be in town so we can plan the next one? I need to book my days off work


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> It was a good time. Don't believe the stories these boys have been telling. I was well behaved and have NO idea why they say anything about me with the ladies. daBoss... ohhh... Syrian!! YOWZA!


She did have some interesting ethnicity and cultural background didn't she, TR? With MacNutt's interesting history with women, I look forward to seeing him in action first hand. 

Perhaps we should do a lunch-time return scout? Wasn't that your suggestion?


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

rhino said:


> Perhaps we should do a lunch-time return scout?


Count me in for that. Any day with an hour's notice is fine.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great new avatar rhino!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

SINC said:


> Great new avatar rhino!


Thanks SINC, it appeals to my mischievious alter ego. I often refer to my "evil twin" when in non-mainstream circumstances. TR picked up on it right away when we met at the Calgary ehMac swah-ray.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I call mine the "devil within" and like you I have to let him out every now and again!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone up for a pint and some waitress ogling this weekend?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> Anyone up for a pint and some waitress ogling this weekend?


...and lead us not into temptation....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rhino said:


> ...and lead us not into temptation....


..... but deliver us from talonracer?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Give us this day, our daily ehMac fix...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

SINC said:


> ..... but deliver us from talonracer?


HEY!!

Yeah, I got nothin.... that was funny. More true than most would imagine, too..


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hehehe!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Not able to plan for a lunch date till next week. Butwill jump in with both feet TR, if you can break away. Let's call up daBoss too and invite Chealion if he can get away from class.

Not that I would encourage skipping, right? Sounding like a parent again don't I? Or by waiting for SINC and MacNutt to join us we could make a day of it. 

Happy, silly, funny, and drunk. Four of my favourite dwarves.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

If I've given a bit of warning, I'm up for jumping in. The only things that can stop me are if it means not being there for an exam.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm hoping to be there sometime in April. And I sincerely hope that SINC will be there when I finally get back to Cowtown. He and I may have some serious brew hoisting and jaw-waggin to do together. Maybe even an arm wrestle or a fart lighting contest or two. All in good fun tho. (it's a Scottish thing).

I'd also like to compare notes with all the rest of you on holy ground, for a change. We all have a lot to talk about, on a whole host of important subjects. And...you guys might just find that I am NOT a nine foot tall handgun-packin ogre covered in thick black animal hair. (But I CAN be dangerous...given the right circumstances. Trust me on this) 

I'm lookin forward to it. Big Time.  

Meanwhile...allow me to congratulate all of you westerners for your chutzpah and your community spirit. And for having some reall BALLS! Compare your local get together with any of the other ehmac gatherings that have been recently scheduled on this board...and then give yourselves a big hearty pat on the back.  

Those other weenies never really got any sort of a gathering together, did they? Just a couple of pimply-faced basement dwellers who sat and picked their noses for twenty minutes in some nondescript Toronto excuse for a "bar" while sharing a single light beer (probably with a couple of straws) before scattering back home like a bunch of rodents frightened by a sudden bright light. 

Compare THAT to the western experience of singular personalities like Chealion the Magnificent (future ruler of our land...despite his admitted inability to quaff back more than a few brewskis without getting all barfy on us. In a colourful way, mind you). Or TalonRacer, who is definitely a certified pu**y-magnet that any guy would want to be sitting RIGHT beside when the drop dead gorgeous babes arrive at the bar. (you never know what may richocet off him and find it's way into YOUR lap, after all).

Add SINC and my own humble self into the mix...plus several other western noteables (who will be attending the next Calgary ehmac gathering)...and you will easily see why the west RULES this land in every way shape or form.

The Ontario weenies don't have a chance. Nary a hope in hell.

Again....you can "Trust Me On This."


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> Compare your local get together with any of the other ehmac gatherings that have been recently scheduled on this board...and then give yourselves a big hearty pat on the back.
> 
> Those other weenies never really got any sort of a gathering together, did they? Just a couple of pimply-faced basement dwellers who sat and picked their noses for twenty minutes in some nondescript Toronto excuse for a "bar" while sharing a single light beer (probably with a couple of straws) before scattering back home like a bunch of rodents frightened by a sudden bright light.


Macnutt, you truly are out of touch with reality. Seriously. Get help. Please.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Yowza! Got free tix to Motley Crue last night! What a spectacle!

The saddledome was PACKED, the people were all in a great mood, and the band really put on an amazing show. I am not the biggest of Crue fans, but I totally enjoyed the performance. The Cirque du Soleil style girls were absolutely stunning, the pyro was awesome, and Tommy Lee's flying drum solo was, well, _rock'n'roll!!!!!_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My oldest son is at the Crue performance tonight in Edmonton.

Better him than I, methinks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Where was everyone???????? I was at the bar in the Palliser Hotel, which I rented for our gala "Calgary Weekend at The Shang" event, and no one showed up. I sat and drank orange juice with Ralph Klein for 5 hours!!!!!!!! Thanks a lot all of you Calgary ehMacLanders. Now I am off for TO and Montreal, and then the grand celebration of The Shang's second year birthday with a gala sunrise service atop Signal Hill here in St.John's on the 4th.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

macnutt said:


> a single light beer (probably with a couple of straws)


How dare you insult my rum and coke?!? If that straw wasn't so flimsy, I'd say it would come back and fight you straw to straw! 

But realistically, you don't have to be so hard on the Easterners. I know you're trying to goad them into doing something grandiose but I think the tactics aren't working right.



macnutt said:


> despite his admitted inability to quaff back more than a few brewskis without getting all barfy on us


I never admitted to barfing after more then a few brewskis. I've never been there so there is no guarantee this will happen. Anything contrary shall be ignored.



macnutt said:


> (you never know what may richocet off him and find it's way into YOUR lap, after all).


ehMac: Calgary reprise shall be known as talonracer presents Hot Waitress Pinball? 

macnutt, I think the worst part of your post is that a lot of the humour gets lost in translation into text. That post would have been hilarious to actually hear in person, it reminds me of good comedy mixed with enough facts (and misinformations - Chealion the magnificient?!?) to truly entertain in a pub.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

*siiigh*... I'm afraid I may disappoint.

Kickin myself at the moment for not getting the digits of the cute redhead that was chatting me up this fine evening.

Ah well, there's always the next time...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> I'm hoping to be there sometime in April. And I sincerely hope that SINC will be there when I finally get back to Cowtown.
> 
> while sharing a single light beer (probably with a couple of straws) before scattering back home


Yep, I'll be there MacNutt, but be warned. Not only do I drink light beer, but I drink low cal on top of that.

Chealion, can you please make sure the bar we go to has either Big Rock Jack Rabbit or Labatt Sterling?

And maybe order some for Gerry as well. It is about time he tried the finer things in life!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

SINC wrtoe:
"Chealion, can you please make sure the bar we go to has either Big Rock Jack Rabbit or Labatt Sterling?"

Shouldn't be a problem,boys. And my lap is ready for anything that falls off TR.

MacNutt, SINC, let's be sure to talk big block, small block too okay? If RobTheGob shows, it'll be a diesel fuming, all-wheel-driving euro sedan extravaganza.

We barely got going on a wide multitude of topics, despite our best efforts, as the distractions, (ehem scenery etc.,) kept changing constantly for the better. Memo to self, must start earlier this next time and stay later. Pace yourself man, say I!

Has a date been set, what say, MacNutt? As he-who-lives-furthest, what does your calendar predict your best date of arrival could be?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I say we aim for the weekend of May 7. I'm out of town the last two weekends in April.

BC, BABY!! There will be much trouble & fun!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For the record, I am not available the weekend of May 14. Got a fishing trip up north booked for then.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

rhino said:


> MacNutt, SINC, let's be sure to talk big block, small block too okay? If RobTheGob shows, it'll be a diesel fuming, all-wheel-driving euro sedan extravaganza.


I've owned/rebuilt/built-up my share of small block Chevy's and even did one hydraulic lifter BB. My first AWD vehicle even had a SB in it!! That was a while ago...

For me cars are pretty much like my computers - I can see a use for just about any model and as long as it's slightly odd in some way - I'll love it!

Rotary's to TDI's, sports cars to trucks and 8 bit Atari's to G5's...

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, we could talk about these two of mine:

















[/IMG]


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> Well, we could talk about these two of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked the Monte Carlo's - I always thought of them as a GM built GTX. Luxury with power.

The two "muscle" era cars that I would like are a 68 Dart 340 and a mid 60's Lincoln Continental... I find it's cheaper to read about them rather than buying them however... 

I've got too many cars as it is - many are projects that will likely never be finished.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah...I like the early Monte Carlo ("by Chevrolet" according to the trunk tag....just in case there was any confusion). Actually...I like them a LOT!

In fact, I have an extremely rare (one of less than two hundred ever built) Canadian-made 1971 Monte Carlo SS454 sitting in my garage right now. My favorite musclecar of all time. I searched for years before I finally found this one (they are rather unusual, to say the least)

It's both fast and classy at the same time. No anti-polloution gear, either. No electric windows or AC or anything. Just a big screaming LS-5 RAT MOTOR under the hood and nothing else. Five HUNDRED foot pounds of stump pulling torque...that's more than a street Hemi, BTW...and enough horsepressure to shake windows in houses five blocks away. It'll wrinkle up the pavement at a moment's notice, as well.

But even after comitting all of this mayhem it can be parked a few streets away and it looks neither shaken nor stirred. It's an awesome machine.

And...get this...it is STILL running with the original motor! Never had a wrench on the engine yet. And it will surgically remove the doors off ANY five liter Mustang ever built.  

As for my attendance out in Cowtown at the next big western ehmac bash...

Give me a date to shoot for in early May. I have to be back here for the dragraces on the 15th and the 29th of that month, so anything even near those days is out of the question. The first week of may might work...or a bit later.

Let me know what you come up with. I'm looking forward to it.

And, yes, we can talk big and small blocks till the scenery gets to be too distracting.  I even speak a bit of Mopar, if that subject ever comes up.

Might be quite an evening...


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> I say we aim for the weekend of May 7. I'm out of town the last two weekends in April.


Looks good for May 7th for me as well. If the usual suspects are available let's set the day and spread the word!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We have a date then! The night of May 7th. Exact Time (most likely 7 again) and Place still need to be decided. Rose and Crown again? Or mix it up?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Dude... she was SYRIAN!!!

R&C IT IS!!

I swear, I saw her at the Motley Crue concert... and her friend was just as hot...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> It's both fast and classy at the same time. No anti-polloution gear, either. No electric windows or AC or anything. Just a big screaming LS-5 RAT MOTOR under the hood and nothing else. Five HUNDRED foot pounds of stump pulling torque...that's more than a street Hemi, BTW...


The BB that I had was a 1970 LS5. As for it having more torque than a street Hemi - the Hemi's were seriously under rated for insurance issues (as I'm sure you are aware!) and had *much* more than what they were rated. I would say an LS6 or LS7 would be in the ballpark - but I doubt an LS5 would be...

But I really don't want to start a religious war...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> We have a date then! The night of May 7th. Exact Time (most likely 7 again) and Place still need to be decided. Rose and Crown again? Or mix it up?


I asked once before, but could we meet somewhere within a short walk from a hotel with parking, so I can drive down, park and leave my vehicle?

Drink, no drive is my motto.

Any suggestions on hotels are welcome as well.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> Drink, no drive is my motto.


Correct answer. You can keep your Mac.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob...

Many many musclecar motors were underrated to fool the insurance guys. The 340 LA motor that Mopar was using in the late sixties was riduculously under rated. That little monster flat out SMOKED. Same with the 302 Z-28 motor (290 horsepower? Are you KIDDING??)

My LS5 is rated at 365 horsepower...but the EXACT same engine when installed in the Corvette is rated at 425HP. The Canadian made LS5's were even stronger due to the absence of anti-pollution gear. The American ones (which is where we get a lot of our power ratings) were rather crippled due to air injection reactor systems and all sorts of other useless crap that didn't really work very well. This is pre-catalytic converter days we are talking about here.

Bottom line? The Chevy LS5 454 had a higher torque rating than both the street 426 Hemi and the legendary LS-6 450 HP Rat Motor. It is a torque monster par excellance.

The only engine that had a higher torque rating back in the day was the biggest baddest Buick Stage one, as I recall.

And those things put Hemi's on the trailer at the street legal dragraces, even these days.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> My LS5 is rated at 365 horsepower...but the EXACT same engine when installed in the Corvette is rated at 425HP.


Like I mentioned - I owned and rebuilt an LS5 (a high compression 1970 engine!), so I'm pretty familiar with it. The 425 HP engine in 1971 was a low compression LS6 (which was never actually delivered in any kind of quantities) and that's quite a stretch to call it the "EXACT same engine" as a low compression LS5. As you may know, there were quite a few internal differences between an LS5 and an LS6.

According to my specs - the 1971 LS5 was rated at 465 [email protected] rpm (the 500 ft-lb engine was my 1970 11.25:1 engine). The 1970 Caddy 500 had 550 ft-lbs!! I had one of those a while back too... But there was probably not too fudging on the Caddy numbers (or on the LS5 for that matter). 

I can see where this thread is headed. Perhaps we should move over to one of the gearhead forums...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - There are a few near 17th Avenue, but I'm unsure where they are. I'm not very versed in what hotels are available.

Can anyone recommend a hotel close to the R&C?


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Meanwhile...allow me to congratulate all of you westerners for your chutzpah and your community spirit. And for having some reall BALLS! Compare your local get together with any of the other ehmac gatherings that have been recently scheduled on this board...and then give yourselves a big hearty pat on the back.
> 
> Those other weenies never really got any sort of a gathering together, did they? Just a couple of pimply-faced basement dwellers who sat and picked their noses for twenty minutes in some nondescript Toronto excuse for a "bar" while sharing a single light beer (probably with a couple of straws) before scattering back home like a bunch of rodents frightened by a sudden bright light.
> 
> ...


You know, I feel bad about this, but every time the Nutter goes off and starts insulting our eastern brethren, I almost piss myself laughing. I know it's all in fun, be he's so damned good at it. You guys just have to find your own Nutter to fire a salvo or two back.

In the meantime, please forgive me.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks Gwillikers. I knew someone would finally figure out that it was just a razz and not meant in anger. 

(I am _SUCH_ a sh*t disturber. I just can't help it).  

And the eastern weenies just give me so much good material to work with. So tempting.

Lord forgive me, for I have sinned. (I'll probably continue to do so, as well.)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

SkyHook - The address is on the first page of the thread. (4th Street and 17th Ave SW). About 10 blocks from the nearest LRT station. (And across the street from a route 3 that takes me home )


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

If I can make it out there (still an "IF" I'm sorry to say...)...

I will be staying with one of my oilpatch buddies who lives rather nearby. Like SINC, I do NOT believe in drinking and driving. It's one of the STUPIDEST THINGS that any human being can ever do! Bar NONE!

I hang up the car keys well BEFORE I ever partake in the first beer of the evening. And I never touch those keys again until well into the next day. No exceptions.

I've been practicing this ritual since I was about sixteen or so. And it's workin out just fine, thank you.

Caused me some grief over the years...but I have never regretted my choices.


And guess what? I have NEVER ever hurt anyone while at the wheel of a car! I have also NEVER had a single impaired charge. My insurance has the highest possible safety discount attached to it, and has done for decades. In fact...I am not "known to police" in any way shape or form. And I have never had to spend the equivalent of a downpayment for a house on lawyers, in order to disentangle myself from some mayhem I might have committed while hammered and at the wheel of a car. 

I consider this to be a major victory of sorts. And I have no intention of ever altering the situation.

It would seem that SINC is also of a like mind on this subject.

Doesn't surprise me. He is one VERY canny Scot, after all.  

(And you guys are always wondering why we Scots rule the civilised world! Take a moment and figure it out for yourself!.)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I just like my cars too much to risk hurting them by drinking and driving.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good for you, TR.

I knew you were a cut above the average drone. And THEN some.

You just re-affirmed that opinion. Once again.

Bravo.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

SkyHook - The Eau Claire hotel is actually a Sheraton. I worked there once in the kitchen, quite a nice place. However I'm not sure about anything south of downtown as I'm from the north.

I think we need to find some worthwhile hotels that aren't too far (or at least easy to get to) for Sinc to get to from the R&C. Getting to downtown is a 8 block walk or so, but there is a bus stop right outside the R&C with a bus that goes downtown and then straight up Centre Street.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We need to think "Limos" here.

Limos that will await our every move, outside any bar in town. For the whole night, if need be.

A dedicated car service will provide SINC with the late night transport that he needs to get back to wherever he is planning on staying. It will also get me to where I want to go...no matter how obnoxious I might be by that time.. 

And, having a Limo awaiting his beck and call will only strengthen TalonRacer's already strong hand when it comes to attracting the babes. They swoon for this stuff. In a big way!

Anyone else with me on this?

(Note here: only proles and the unemployed take taxis. A dedicated limo is the only way to go when you are hangin with the notorious MacNutt. Trust me on this.)


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

SkyHook said:


> But if you start taking a taxi I'd just go to the Motel Village NW.


Hey guys, I live SO close to Motel Village, I'd be more than willing to be the Designated Driver and shuttle anyone staying in one of the many fine hotels/motels there to the Rose and Crown. (Assuming that is where we are meeting.)

Motel Village, right on the Trans Canada Hwy. but about a $20 cab ride from the airport. Shuttles do run to some of the hotels here though, especially the Village Park Inn (Best Western) 403-289-0241 and Hampton Inn and Suites-Northwest 403-289-9800, (www.hamptoncalgary.com)

C-Train stop directly across the street from Motel Village to take you downtown or wherever, too. Walking distance to the best ranked Memphis BBQ in town. Vegetarians need not apply. Also has a very good Vietnamese noodle place on the other end of the strip. My only recommendations.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

The heck you are. Nice of you to volunteer and all, but we're getting tipsy and chasing the waitresses...


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quick story to share...

My sister and her Medical School friends all went out to celebrate the end of their exam tonight at the good ol' Rose and Crown. She comes there at 5:00, and it is absolutely full! Packed! Wall to wall! 

They ended up going to the pub next door 

I guess ehMacer's know the trendy spots in town


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Vishalca - The key to getting a great table was to meet at 7/7:30 rather then 9. At 9 it filled right up but we had our cozy table (well except that window, but we won't have big fat snowflakes falling in May. I hope.)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey...if Rhino or someone else wants to step up and provide a dedicated car service for our upcoming ehmac pub crawl, then I'll certainly kick in for fuel and parking. And snacks for the driver.

My last Calgary limo bill was just north of 800 bucks. And that was not including tip. (but it sure beats standing around and trying to hail a cab a three AM...and hoping that you don't get one that's been recently barfed in by some forklift driver who was drinking Lucky Lager all night. Yuckola!).

Car service anyone? And does the "Rose and Crown" feature MacEwans Scots ale? Or do I have to bring my own?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

rhino said:


> Hey guys, I live SO close to Motel Village, I'd be more than willing to be the Designated Driver and shuttle anyone staying in one of the many fine hotels/motels there to the Rose and Crown. (Assuming that is where we are meeting.)


I'm just south of Fish Creek Park - is that close enough to Motel Village to qualify for the "shuttle"? Or am I gonna have to walk 3 K across FCP again??


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

MacNutt, not sure if they have this Scots Ale - but now you've got me thirsty...

argh! Oh I'd murder for a pint and some nachos right now... instead I'm at the office working O/T.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MacEwan's. Think MacEwan's.

Then let me know if the Rose and Crown have this brand in their coolers...or do I have to bring my own?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> MacEwan's. Think MacEwan's.
> 
> Then let me know if the Rose and Crown have this brand in their coolers...or do I have to bring my own?


I sure hope they stock it for you MacNutt, 'cause if they don't, "bringing your own" is kind of a no-no in Alberta bars.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

*i'm so kidding here...

"Oh no, I shall bring my own ale. As a knight of the Scottish empire, any drinking establishment worth its salt will recognize me and will be proud to allow me entrance with my own drink - and will pay me for this honor, as they add my choice of drink to their menu. It happens all of the time. Trust me on this."


so, so kidding....! It had to be said though!!


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Man - now *that's* service!

Beautiful day for a walk - mind you!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

How did this thread fall off the front page? I thought that would never happen until after our big meeting.

Shall we start compiling a list of people who will be able to make it?

Confirmed:
Chealion
rhino

Unconfirmed (but very likely):
daBoss
RobTheGob
talonracer
Sinc

Unconfirmed:
Macnutt


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'll stash the magic stuff out in the car if I have to. We can have the hapless driver carry it in and make the Big Switch. Let him take the heat, if he gets busted.

That's what the poor unfortunate prole gets paid for, after all. Why would I worry about the fate of some poor stripling? A mere minion is beneath my notice...  

Heck...I won't even spring for his bail money. I'll just walk away from the loser and never look back. Then cancel my deposit cheque with the car service due to "poor service". 

(you guys _DO_ realise that I am actually pulling your collective leg...don't you? I have been for some time now, BTW.)

Trust me on this.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

May 7... count me in. Just, uh.. someone set me straight the week before as to whether or not it's a friday or saturday....

and, holy lord, i may still be smiling from my time in bc. Made some calls tonight, got some calls tonight.. damn. It's going to be a GREAT trip. There will be stories.. and perhaps a few scratch and bite marks as well... wheehee!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

macnutt said:


> you guys DO realise that I am actually pulling your collective leg...don't you? I have been for some time now, BTW.


Please tell me you're not talking about coming out to Calgary. You just ruined all my pranks err I mean plans.

TR - You're confirmed. May 7th is a Saturday.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We now have our own time on the ehMac Calendar! LINK


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No...I was talking about my uppity attitude in making the driver of the limo take a fall for bringing my favorite beer into a Calgary bar. Re-read the post, Michael.

I still plan on making the Cowtown shindig. But I can't promise anything for sure. Too much stuff going on out here re:the water biz these days. Plus...the dragrace season will have just gotten underway by then. Who knows WHAT may come up at that point.  

Can I send a "second" in my place? He's a resident of Calgary and a true scot as well. He thinks about the same as I do, he works in the oilpatch (I trained him) and he can break a solid oak desk across a guys head at a moment's notice. His name is Brad and he looks just like the guy on the "Mr. Clean" bottle. But meaner, and bigger. By a long shot.

He also likes to drink MacEwan's, BTW. And gets quite upset if it's not available. Just like me.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Any seconds must be "she"s and look as good as the wait staff at the R&C.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Brad wouldn't be mistaken for a "she' even at a convention of steroid monkey bulldykes. The bald head and giant muscles would give him away in a New York minute. Plus he's about six foot six. 

I hope I can make it. If not...then you may have to make do with a poor second.

Like Brad.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I will thank you to stop talking about my mom....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well if that wasn't a Freudian slip, I think we're going to have a fight on our hands.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Might I send my brother-in-law if Macnutt is allowed to send a second? Mike was born and raised in Calgary (on a ranch) and owns an iBook G3. Still, he would probably drink you all under the table, so maybe this is not such a good idea.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Might I send my brother-in-law if Macnutt is allowed to send a second? Mike was born and raised in Calgary (on a ranch) and owns an iBook G3. Still, he would probably drink you all under the table, so maybe this is not such a good idea.



Let him try, Dr. G., just let him try!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, to quote a friend of mine, "Trust on this one". Believe me, Alberta ranchers are one tough, hard-drinking, party-loving crowd...............and he is one of these fine people.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Bring it on, Dr. G. More=merrier.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

He wants to know if he could bring his horse.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Just have him tie it up outside with the other nags.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have seen his horse. It would probably eat the other nags.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Geez, and I wasn't even gonna bring my spurs, but now . . .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Everyone could stay in your mobile home...........including the horse.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Again with the shots at my mom!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Any locals up for a pint over the weekend?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

talonracer said:


> Any locals up for a pint over the weekend?


A pint? ONE lousy pint? Why bother?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

gotta start with one... otherwise the second gets warm...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, well in that case OK!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So far, so good. Nothing has come up to prevent my attendance, but I will confirm for sure in a week or so.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It's actually not looking so good for me. I have been so busy this past week that I haven't even had much time for ehmac in the evenings lately. Let alone a trip out to Calgary that might put a three day hole in my schedule. I'm hoping that the workload lets up a bit in the next few weeks.

We'll see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Uh oh.

Is it just me, or we are being set up for a let down?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

What was that about bark vs. bite....?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - You just crushed my naïve optimism. ehMac: Calgary "Macnuttless"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Sinc - You just crushed my naïve optimism. ehMac: Calgary "Macnuttless"


Well, not _officially yet _ Chealion, but the door has been opened just a crack.

Kind of like a "verbal plumber's pants" if you will!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We've just had our first drag race race date for the season moved up to the eighth of May. Due to the dirt track being a big soupy mess right now. The previous first race date was supposed to be the 24th of april, but it has been monsooning for several weeks. Tracks a mess. I was up there the other day. We'd need pontoons right now.

BUT...we are scheduled for a full week of bright sunny weather out here. Our first solid week of this since about february or so. If this good weather keeps up we may have the race date moved. Again.

Who knows? Race dates change. Tracks dry out.

Go ahead and schedule the next ehmac Calgary pub crawl. I might just surprise you. 

Besides...it's not like you really need ME to make it all happen. You guys have already proven that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We hope you do surprise us Gerry!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

(This is a copy and paste for those not subscribing to the shang... I just wanted to share my happiness...)

Hooohooo!

One quick cuppa in my environmentally friendly travel mug and I am out the door and GONE!

The Talon is washed, waxed and calling my name... today, we travel back to BC for a week and a half. I am aching to do this drive.. it's been far too long since I've gone for a drive of any substance. All I need is a quick fillup of the high octane stuff for my car, a fillup for me, and we're on the open road. The sun is shining and life is good.

I'll let everyone know how the U2 concert is in Van... and how the pretty BC girls are as well. 

Time to go earn my namesake.......


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Keep that radar-laser detector ON!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Safe trip tr. See ya on the 7th!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*Good times brewing*

A suggestion to perhaps relocate the next EhMac Calgary soiree to this event in order to remove oneself from the political swamp of rhetoric?

The date coincides with our plans, proceeds to a good cause and the brews are of all the highest variety and quality.

Calgary Herald, Wednesday, April 27, 2005

Festival - On May 6 and 7, you can raise a glass (or two or three) and support the Children's Wish Foundation of Canada.

At Calgary International Beerfest 2005, you can sample beer from around the world and learn something about the yeasty beverage at seminars held by some of Canada's most knowledgeable brewmasters.

There will be great food from the city's best restaurants, live music, a DJ, massage therapy and a silent auction.

The event will be held at The Gateway on the SAIT campus and goes from 5 to 10 p.m. on May 6, and 4 to 10 p.m. on May 7.

Tickets are $15 in advance or $20 at the door and are available through Ticketmaster (777-0000 or www.ticketmaster.ca), Royal Liquor Merchants and www.get-a-life.ca.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I think I went to one of those back in 1997 or thereabouts. The company I was working for actually provided us with the tickets (gotta love those oilpatch perks). But I don't remember much about it, oddly enough. 

It's not looking too good for my attendance at this thing, BTW. The superhot weather out here has me running around like crazy right now. Not sure I could take much more than a day off without getting severely behind since it will take more than a day to get out there, get blasted with you guys, and then get back here. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anyone heard if TalonRacer made it back OK?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> Not sure I could take much more than a day off without getting severely behind since it will take more than a day to get out there, get blasted with you guys, and then get back here.



Gee, do we have to?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Not sure I could take much more than a day off without getting severely behind since it will take more than a day to get out there, get blasted with you guys, and then get back here.


Getting blasted only part of the scene, MacNutt. It's a social thing, right? Moderation, celebration, communication. We welcome your opinions on all topics and sharing a wee dram helps lubricate the process. Consider it a business trip to expand your water business although you've been saying how busy it already is. Sounds like you're setting us up for disappointment but we can handle it. We'll raise a glass to honour the MacNutt and his Clan MacNaughton. Cheers.

May the best you have ever seen
Be the worst you will ever see
May a mouse never leave your girnal
With a tear drop in his eye
May you always keep hale and hearty
Till you are old enough to die
May you always be just as happy
As we wish you always to be.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey lads!

Still in BC - the heart of downtown Vancouver right now, actually. Staying with a beautiful friend and having a blast. Everyone should have a friend like this girl. 

Going to the U2 concert tonight with my best friend who I haven't seen in over a year. I've had an amazing, AMAZING time out here so far, and am honestly going to have a very hard time going back to Calgary...

And, as it turned out, the Fraser Canyon has missed my Talon and I. Whooohoo! What a drive!!!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

talonracer said:


> I've had an amazing, AMAZING time out here so far, and am honestly going to have a very hard time going back to Calgary...


What - you don't miss the SNOW?!?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, TR...what's a date cost these days, anyways?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

_OOOHHHHH_! Low BLOW!! 

You gonna put up with that TR?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Countdown to Calgary: 8 days!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't even know what a "FeXL" is, so I ain't too worried.

Lord, my life has become a beer commercial. WHAT a week I've had. Girls with dangerous smiles and intoxicating curves and... ahhhhh. 

The U2 show ROCKED!!

Saturday night in Vancouver... this is gonna be good.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Say...did you boo Paul Martin when Bono took him to task for his broken promise? Apparently it was quite a spectacle....thousands of Canadian voters loudly booing Canada's top Liberal, just before an election call. 

Wish I'd been there.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

talonracer said:


> I don't even know what a "FeXL" is, so I ain't too worried.


    

Of all the people on these boards, I'm guessing that MacNutt probably has the best chance of answering that.

Gerry?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Two possibilities for FeXL, either "fast emergency extraction line", or a new programming language developed by Patrick Chkoreff, Chief of Technology for the Hewlett-Packard Company.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> fast emergency extraction line


LMAO... Sorry, Sinc, no go.

However, in a manner of speaking, it has been used that way.  

Think chemistry and two wheeled transportation.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Iron extraction lanes, as found around iron ore mines?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bet it is more like this, eh FeXL?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Fe=Iron. 

Good for you, Dr.G!  

Now, how about XL? Nothing to do with chemistry, mines, etc.

"...two wheeled transportation."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An iron extreme bike?

An extra long bike made of iron?

A strong cross-country extreme bike?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Bet it is more like this, eh FeXL?


Close enough for a bingo, Sinc!  

Iron Sportster, made by the Company from 1957-1985. Known as such for the cast iron cylinders & heads. The newer units (the link you supplied), the Evolution Sportsters, have aluminum cylinders & heads.

I have a 1974 XLH that I've had since April 28, 1981. Twenty-four years last week. Longest affair of my life. Been a real love/hate relationship, that one. I'm glad she can't talk...   

Over the years she's been bored, stroked, cammed, carbed, ported & polished, over size valved and dual plugged (just working on the electrical end of that, coils, electronic ignition, etc.). Took off the electric start 'cause she wouldn't turn over anymore after I stroked her. Last year, finally got her repainted. Factory oilbag's been replaced, seat needs replaced, too. Chassis is stock. 

For the Dodge boys, yes, it has a hemi.

I'll run her for a couple of years the way she is, then put the engine/tranny into a rigid frame I've got tucked away in the shop. Then she'll just be a TTT bike. 

For those of you who know what I'm talking about, yes, I've got Sportster leg. 

Sorry, way off thread topic (6 days to go!). However, an interesting (?) diversion on an otherwise slow Sunday. If I make it, Sinc, the winner will receive frost malt libations on my tab.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't I even rate some foam for my Fe = iron guess???


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Don't I even rate some foam for my Fe = iron guess???


Dr.G, I would be pleased to blow the froth off of one with you, especially after the gallant effort exhibited on your previous post.

However, I thought that Cafe Chez Marc was a dry establishment. Not having read the complete thread, a la Cameo _et al._, I may be in error. If so, I'll join you there some sultry summer afternoon. If not, I'll wait until such time as you can grace our presence out west.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rhino said:


> A suggestion to perhaps relocate the next EhMac Calgary soiree to this event in order to remove oneself from the political swamp of rhetoric?
> 
> The date coincides with our plans, proceeds to a good cause and the brews are of all the highest variety and quality.
> 
> ...


So are we going to move locations? It might be a good idea to decide in order to pay $5 less for tickets.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL, yes, the Cafe Chez Marc is a dry establishment, but I might be in Calgary and would partake in a gathering of the ehMacLand Clan. Thus, I would expect my winnings in a literal rather than a virtual sense.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> So are we going to move locations? It might be a good idea to decide in order to pay $5 less for tickets.


Seems to me a 'one of' kind of event like that might be very crowded and tough to confirm any kind of reservation. 

I guess you could say I have reservations about the location? 

My 2 cents . . .


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*EhMac Calgary Venue*

Previous Post: " The event will be held at The Gateway on the SAIT campus and goes from 5 to 10 p.m. on May 6, and 4 to 10 p.m. on May 7."

This Beere Tasting event ends at 10 p.m. Obviously an attempt to minimize the serious "samplers" from attending. That makes for too early an evening for socializing as far as I'm concerned. Back to the Rose and Crown on 4th Street as originally planned, say I.

Day before Mothers Day BTW so plan ahead and don't be caught without a card, candy, or flowers for the next day.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> FeXL, yes, the Cafe Chez Marc is a dry establishment, but I might be in Calgary and would partake in a gathering of the ehMacLand Clan. Thus, I would expect my winnings in a literal rather than a virtual sense.


Ah, yes, relatives in Okotoks as I recall.

The honour would be mine, kind sir (doffs his top hat and a sweeping bow). Reminder to self: find the damn top hat...

Should I lay in a stock of any particular brand or style? Perhaps a selection of locally available beers? 

I have access to some very nice micro-brews from south of the border as well. Might I recommend a tasty little number from the Flathead Valley in Montana-a wonderful, flavourful huckleberry & honey lager? If ale is more to your liking, then I'd give Black Dog Ale a try-very nice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL, there is no guarantee that I shall be given a Father's Day gift of a free airline ticket to Calgary. So, don't pour the ale just yet. Thanks for the kind thought, however.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dr.G, to whom should we petition?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> FeXL, yes, the Cafe Chez Marc is a dry establishment, but I might be in Calgary and would partake in a gathering of the ehMacLand Clan. Thus, I would expect my winnings in a literal rather than a virtual sense.


FeXl, if the good Dr. shows up, let me know. I would be there in three hours!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Very well, the Rose and Crown at 7 PM this Saturday!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey Chealion, what is the exact address of the R and C again?

Also, anyone have a cell number available (by PM of course) in case I get lost?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL, no petitions are necessary. My wife is going out to Calgary, Edmonton and Victoria in two weeks time. I shall have to stay home with the doxies. However, Father's Day in the 19th of June, and my son will have graduated from high school by then, so if someone sends me a ticket (purchased on Aeroplan miles) I might be out west. Of course, if there is an election, then I can't go. We shall see.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Rose & Crown Pub
(403) 244-7757
1503 4 Street SW
Calgary, AB

Google Maps


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, that's it. I reserved a room at the Best Western for the night of May 7 and I am a definite for the gathering.

C'mon MacNutt. Meet me there. You too FeXL!

As for the rest of you attending, I look forward to meeting you all.

By the way, please someone in the group wear one of those ehMac T-Shirts so I can find your table.

I won't be there too long, I am early to bed and early to rise (I love worms), but I will try to make an exception in this case and might even last until 10 or so!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> FeXl, if the good Dr. shows up, let me know. I would be there in three hours!


I'm thinking that the welcoming committee would be fittingly numerous and distinguished.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I'm thinking that the welcoming committee would be fittingly numerous and distinguished." No brass band? No key to the city?? No free suite at the Pallisar??? We shall see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G., I am more than willing to lend my horn for the event.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I was thinking of the Canadian Brass, Sinc. If not a key to the city of Calgary, at least being made an honorary Albertan with the traditional cowboy hat. I have the Royal Suite at the Pallisar booked, so that is no problem.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I was thinking of the horn off my old Model A Ford that went "A-OO-GAHHHH!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An A-OO-GAHHHH horn!!!! That would be great. I could have a parade down Macloud Trail leading into the city of Calgary, sort of like the 17th Street Red Mile. We could have a "Welcome Dr.G." gathering at the Saddledome, and then on to the formal presentations of gifts at the base of the Calgary Tower. We could have a gathering of the clan (ex-Newfoundlanders and Labradorians who have moved to Alberta) and a grand old time. Steve Jobs could even use the event to unveil his new iPox, which is an iPod for music, photographs and movies. For some reason, he likes the sounds of "doxie". Go figure.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Canadian Brass? Whew, at least that's attainable. I don't know what I'd have done if I had to go looking for my old tin whistle to accompany Sinc's horn...

The father in law has a sixties Rambler in storage, you can have the key for that.

Now, what can we drum up for accomodations befitting the Atlantic sage...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL, that car with Sinc's horn should go over quite well. I have the Royal Suite at the Pallisar booked, so I am fine. It was the only place that would accept doxies. It is a bit pricey, but with Steve Jobs picking up the tab (he shall be in the Presidential Suite) because I have been trying out the iPox, and shall let him demo it at my Calgary Tower presentation, he is happy. As well, we have been experimenting with the new iDox, which connects the iPox wirelessly to one's home TV, audio system and car. I can't divulge the configurations of the miPoxDox (pronounced "my pox dox"), but this is where it is personalized to a level which is similar to science fiction. Think "mind control" and you shall understand what I mean. With my poor vision and clumsy dexterity at using the digital "wheel" on the iPod, this is a boom for anyone who is physically challenged in any manner.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

"Science fiction", indeed...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL, should I come to Calgary I shall bring my beta version of the miPoxDox. It just came today.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dr.G., I await with...bated breath.

Shall we arrange a media scrum? Or will Mr. Jobs' suffice?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL, the media could not do this justice. Only experiencing it first-hand, rather than a vicarious experience, can reveal the true depth of this technology.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It took a massive struggle, but I'm back in Calgary.

Saturday, NOT Friday, it is. I'll be there, but not wearing an ehMac shirt - mine has sacrificed itself to the laundry gods.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK tr, but instead could you wear your green hair, white face and red lips so I will know who you are?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I always do.

And the smile is unmistakeable....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Only three more days to go!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

ugh... here's hopin i can keep this pace up... after getting in at 5am yesterday, i went out to the theory of a deadman show last night... woof.

sooooo sleepy at work today, but damn, it's all worth it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

FeXL...too bad I had to be away when everyone was guessing the origin of your screen name. Yes, I would have guessed Iron head sporty.  I'd have been even more impressed if you'd listed youself as FeXLCH. Particularly the tasty 1967 model. What a hotrod! 

But you gotta be a serious masochist to ride an iron head sporty in this day and age. Not only do you have to put up with all of those well documented mechanical gremlins....but also the open scorn of some of the less politically correct (old-timer) Harley riders. Have you heard the term "skirtster" lately?  

Take heart FeXl...I think you have a cool bike. For whatever that's worth.  

(we might note here that a very notorious and world famous motorcycle club used to favor iron head Sportys over Big Twins back in the day. They were just faster, and quite a bit more "cool" than the baggers. Some of us still think they are.)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Gerry:

I don't put long miles on her like I used to, butt just can't take it anymore. Longest single trip was Sturgis '90, put about 2200 miles on in 6 days, with a wedding to attend near Speedy Creek, SK enroute. Doesn't sound like much per day, but when you figger that 3 of those days tallied less than 200 miles, it was a long trip, most of it in 95 degree plus weather, on a new rebuild. On the return, was on I-90 passing through Sheridan, WY, there's one of those digital time/temp signs on the side of a building showing 105 degrees in the shade. Burned my hand testing the oil bag-not good for a fresh engine, even with 60W!

Rode down in front of a guy on a new Virago (wasn't gonna let him ride beside me...). He blew the rubber intake manifold off of one cylinder when the engine sneezed on a cold start in Belle Fourche, SD. I took a look, told him for a keg of beer I'd fix it. He agreed, then I told him for another I could do it in less than five minutes. Being mechanically challenged, he agreed again. He panicked a bit when I came walking back from my toolkit with a long handled screwdriver, a hammer and a maniacal look in my eye. It took 4 minutes to take off all the plastic covers and a minute to pry the manifold back on and tighten the clamp. Purred like a...Virago. Come to think of it, he never did pay up, the bugger. Maybe that's why I ain't seen 'im in years.

The old scooter tramps are actually pretty good these days, most'd rather someone ride an iron Sporty than an Evo. I'll take the directness of the politically incorrect ******** anytime over someone whose p*ssing on my back and tryin' to tell me it's raining.

Actually, skirtster is a new one! Heard ladies bike, half a bike, etc., before. Most of 'em get pretty quiet when I offer to let 'em kick her over. New cams have a bit more overlap than stock, she's actually easier to start now. Not that I'd let that out... 

Lucky in that I've never been thrown over the handlebars, but I got a helluva sprain on the _inside_ of my ankle on that rebuild in '90. Fresh engine always stops on TDC, but you crank her over to find compression just in case. Got lazy one day, didn't bother checking, turned on the key, kicked and found my knee up around my chin. Pistons were at the bottom of the stroke, they came up to compression, then she kicked back like a horse. That 4-1/2" arm carries a lot of leverage. Pretty sore for a coupla days, could barely walk, had to start her lefty. Was that ever weird! The real kicker (no pun intended) was that we were headed out to a toy run that afternoon & I had to make do for two days like that.

Two years is the magic number for the start of the rigid project 'cause that'll be just about the time the mortgage is done. Then comes an FL (for comfort) and the XL will become a tavern to tavern (TTT) bike. Always liked the looks of the '70s choppers, prism tanks, etc. Can't get my head wrapped around these newfangled 280 rear tires and high necks.

I could go on for hours...

Yeah, we've been a lotta places and seen a lotta things. Coming up on 100,000 miles together. After 24 years, it must be love. Thanks for the kudos.

On a related note, I'd like to exchange the twin 29mm Mikunis with a Weber twin 40mm IDF (downdraft). Have the Weber, know anyone who can ballpark all the jetting (idle through power) for 74ci, street port/polish (professional) and a .500 lift cam?

To the thread topic at hand, what's the story? You going to make it to Cowtown?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You know...I always respect a guy who stays with one bike (or one lady) for a couple of decades. It shows comittment. It's true love. No question about it. 

I also respect any guy who can kick start an iron head sporty for that long and NOT need a cane by now! Or a wheelchair. 

What is it about those things? They are WAYYY harder to kick over than a Big Twin! Did someone say "ladies bike" here? Bet they never tried to start one with their right leg!

I'm also bettin that they never tried to race a clean running Sporty while riding a decker, either. They'd have gotten stomped. At least back then, anyway. 

I'm also thinkin that anyone who sets off across country with his leg slung over a sporty is bound to have a bit of the wildchild gambler in his blood. How many miles do you get on that cool little gas tank? The tank that started out on the K model? (actually it originally came from the 1950's Harley 125 two stroke).

What's it good for? Fifty miles at a shot? Sixty? having been to Sturgis myself, I can think of several stretches of highway in Wyoming or Montana where you'd be suckin fumes on a fifty mile tank before you saw the next gas station.

FeXL...you sir, are a daredevil and a masochist. And you are probably also impervious to pain. You obviously don't give two hoots what anyone thinks of you. You are an individual, and take no prisoners. You ask no quarter. None given either. You probably didn't play well with others when you were a lad, and you just MIGHT be a dad's worst nightmare if you showed up to take his daughter out for the evening.

I like you! You are my kind of people.  (BTW... What scots clan are you related to, anyway?)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh yeah...back to the thread.

It doesn't look too good for this weekend. We are in serious expansion mode here at Carley Spring, one of my elderly relatives (who I take care of) is going through the latter stages of dementia, and I have to be at the drag races on sunday the 8th.

Sorry. Just the way it is. 

On the other hand FeXL...check your PM's. I know a mechanic who is a wizard with Harleys in general. He knows iron head sportys inside and out. His name is Sharkey and he spends his weekends wrenching on our 375HP Nitro powered Harley dragbike.

Or...you could check with the Big Chief here: www.marvespeedshop.com (welcome to MY world)


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MacNutt said:


> On the other hand FeXL...check your PM's. I know a mechanic who is a wizard with Harleys in general. He knows iron head sportys inside and out. His name is Sharkey and he spends his weekends wrenching on our 375HP Nitro powered Harley dragbike.


What kind of quartermile times do you get on that?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It's actually a dirt dragbike. We race on a sand or dirt surface that's three hundred feet long. With a giant paddle tire on the back. The thing is half out of control most of the time. Fully out of control the rest of the time.  

We currently have the world's record time for this type of racing (believe it or not). 3.76 seconds! We were also the very first team in history to break the four second barrier (only two other bikes have ever done this!).

That was with the 375HP motor, on a soft surface, pretty much sideways from start to finish (thing throws up a roostertail the size of a semi trailer truck.)

This year, we are about to debut our brand new 500HP motor!

YOWSA!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> I'm also thinkin that anyone who sets off across country with his leg slung over a sporty is bound to have a bit of the wildchild gambler in his blood. How many miles do you get on that cool little gas tank? The tank that started out on the K model? (actually it originally came from the 1950's Harley 125 two stroke).
> 
> What's it good for? Fifty miles at a shot? Sixty? having been to Sturgis myself, I can think of several stretches of highway in Wyoming or Montana where you'd be suckin fumes on a fifty mile tank before you saw the next gas station.


Actually, you'd be surprised. Stock engine (61") w/ Bendix carb used to run around 50 mpg. 2.2 gallon tank would run me around a hunnert miles before reserve. Stroked her to 74", made no other changes than installing a main jet out of a 74" Shovel, 55 mpg. Helluva good-not only more power, but better gas mileage, too! 

Sturgis '90 trip I bought the dual 29 mm Mikunis. I'd always liked the look of them, wanted to try 'em out. Got 'em dirt cheap ($200 Canuck bucks), still shrink wrapped. Bolted 'em on, came w/ throttle cable and all. Turned on the petcock, let the bowls fill, two primer kicks, hit the key and she was running halfway through the first kick. Best bolt on kit I ever bought in my life-it just worked!

That weekend was the same one I buggered up my ankle, heading out to the toy run. Fueled up, rode for nearly an hour, went past the last gas station before our destination, better check. Pulled over, the fuel's only 'bout 3 inches down from the filler-packing my fiance, full saddlebags, tent, sleeping bags, we're over 900 lbs! WTF? Screwed the cap back on, headed out. Home again, we checked mileage-over 60 mpg! Again, more power, better throttle response and better mileage. Go figger. Solo, I could get 65 mpg. Part of this was the port/polish, but still... At first I was worried about running too lean, but the plug colour never turned hot.

Put in a set of Andrews cams a few years back (hot street, nothing too fancy, it still idles around 700 rpm), mileage dropped about 10 mpg. I'm still getting over 50. Some of that is probably related to heavy wrist syndrome.  

I can't figger some of my buddies w/ their S&S toilet bowls getting 25 mpg. Some of them have the 3.5 gallon bobs and need fuel before I do.



MacNutt said:


> FeXL...you sir, are a daredevil and a masochist. And you are probably also impervious to pain. You obviously don't give two hoots what anyone thinks of you. You are an individual, and take no prisoners. You ask no quarter. None given either. You probably didn't play well with others when you were a lad, and you just MIGHT be a dad's worst nightmare if you showed up to take his daughter out for the evening.
> 
> I like you! You are my kind of people.  (BTW... What scots clan are you related to, anyway?)


Far, far, too kind. But, thanks anyways. One day I'll tell ya about the first time my bride (then, girlfriend) brought me home to meet Mom. I can still recall "the look".  She's much better, now...  BTW, when the time comes and my girls start bringing home suitors, I'll have far fewer issues with leather jackets than suits.

Sorry, Gerry, no clan that I know of. 50/50, Uke & Kraut.

As for not making it, I understand the reasons. It's looking better for me this time 'round, we'll throw a few back for ya. 

Don't know 'bout the wearin' of the miniskirt, tho.. Mebbe Sinc'll sport his.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Uke and kraut eh? That's just fine. Engineers and math wizzes, all of em. Darned good in a fight too. 

I suspect we'll cross paths soon enough FeXL. And I won't hold that "miniskirt" crack against you at all. The girls just _LOVE EM_  It's a curiousity thang. 

Kind of like long hair or a weathered leather jacket or a bad attitude. Or a Harley with a snorty exhaust note. 

I'm bettin you know just what I mean.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Let's all just hope we can get the same waitress... OMG!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nobody told me there was gonna be girls there???


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Nobody told me there was gonna be girls there???


Bet mom's not gonna letcha outta the house now...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Guess you'll just have to show up to see if she does or not, eh FeXL?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hell, bring your mom too!!

Hayo!!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We are now under 48 hours until <strike>Doomsday</strike> the party begins!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

talonracer said:


> Hell, bring your mom too!!
> 
> Hayo!!!!


This guy is _WAAAYYY OUTA CONTROL!!_  

Somebody bring a leash. And a bucket of really cold water.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeehooo! Sure, leashes can be fun....!

Oh man, I'm still on vacation, it seems...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You are a sick puppy, TalonRacer. Bondage is not particularly correct these days. Or haven't you heard?  

And I am totally shocked that you could even _CONSIDER_ inviting anyone's MOM to attend one of your hedonistic and totally childish orgies!  

The mind recoils at the possibilities!! You are DEEPLY DISTURBED! And you must be directed toward professional help. As soon as humanly possible!!   

(Psssst...hey TR, can you tell me which motel room we will be gathering in THIS week, in order to "smite the ho's?" I seem to have lost the scrap of paper I wrote it down on. My bad!)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA.... "smite the ho's", indeed!

I ruv it!! Oddly enough, I think I've heard that phrase before, too.....

Ah... Saturday night will be good. I shall hoist a pint in your honor, sir...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My Mom loved a party and would have gladly attended. Unfortunately, she passed on back in 1981, but I will hoist one for her Saturday night!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tomorrow's da day!


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Man I am missing out on a party!  Shame as I was living in Calgary just 5 months ago. Well everyone have a great time!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah dude.. I will say hi to a waitress or two for ya... or perhaps to a table full of beautiful girls, like I did for Chealion....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow!

I can hardly wait to see tr work the room.

Used to do it pretty well myself, but hey, those days are gone.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah, sadly, I am all bark, no bite.

In public, at least.......!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah tr, as I recall a little "nip" now and then did wonders! I will however, leave the definition of "nip" to your imagination.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Wow!
> 
> I can hardly wait to see tr work the room.
> 
> Used to do it pretty well myself, but hey, those days are gone.


Ya know, I was thinking about TR's wish to have the same waitress. I'm at the stage in life (whether it's age, outlook, or, God forbid, maturity) where I could care less if she bears more than a passing resemblance to a truffle hog. 

As long as she's quick with the beer, quick with the wit and quick to smile, it just don't matter.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Ya know, I was thinking about TR's wish to have the same waitress. I'm at the stage in life (whether it's age, outlook, or, God forbid, maturity) where I could care less if she bears more than a passing resemblance to a truffle hog.
> 
> As long as she's quick with the beer, quick with the wit and quick to smile, it just don't matter.


A wise man indeed FeXL. Having been married for 40 years come October, one kind of gets used to not worrying about who is the waitress as long as the beer flows.

I do however sneak a peek now and then just in case I might otherwise miss something.

See ya tonight!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I used to be that way when I was in a relationship. Could scarcely be bothered to look - I did occasionally, of course, but that was it - as I was entirely happy with who I was with.

However, now, I am not in, and I am not recovering from a relationship. For the first time in almost 8 years.

Life is good.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Just so everyone remembers, we will be meeting upstairs. (After all, once the band starts playing it's quite a bit quieter.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for pointing that out Chealion. I would not have known there was an upstairs.

If you see a guy with a white walrus mustache, in a bright yellow shirt with black pants and vest looking lost, that would be me.

I will leave in about an hour. See you tonight.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Damn! There goes my outfit....  

And I forgot you live far away.. I thought you meant you'd be there for an hour!

I'm at the office workin overtime... so it will be great to let loose and have many pints with the lads!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well, I just got back from ehMac: Calgary Redux with only two of the former cast returning.

So here's my version, also known as "Whadda ya know, Chealion can drink alcohol!"

It was great to meet Sinc, and have talonracer show up on time. A pretty non-eventful night until FeXL showed up around 10, I did discover just how good rum and coke really is, along with Alexander Keith's Pale Ale.

A good time, although we did sorely (or well I did) miss rhino, RobTheGob and DaBoss. Putting a face and persona towards people goes a long way, and it sure makes the board a lot more fun. 

I can't wait for the next one  Side note: Would someone tell talonracer to stop trying to hook me up with beautiful women? It's not a complaint, just something I'd prefer to avoid at this moment in time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too arrived home safe and sound at 10:30 a.m., but it seemed like a long drive after last night!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Moi? Chealion, whatever do you mean? My face was brushed, my teeth were shaved, my leather was clean. None but my best behaviour.

I merely showed up in time to see you suck back your first (ever) pint o' beer. Keith's, as I recall. Went down in under two minutes. You kept remarking how it tasted like water & barley. I thought you may appreciate something with a bit more body (not the buxom blonde behind you, BTW). That's why I suggested the Traditional. I noticed it went down slower, giving you a chance to enjoy it more. Too bad you left so quickly, the Guiness was next...

As far as TR trying to hook you up, I think I've got him figgered. He just didn't want to deal with the blonde or Chainsaw, so he sic'ed them on you. Did you ever get Chainsaw's telephone number?

And Sinc, why so tired? I know for a fact that we dropped you off at your hotel no later than 1:00 AM. You couldn't have had any more than, what, 10 Jack Rabbits in you by then...

Got home safe and sound just after 3PM, had a lengthy brunch at the Harley Cafe this morning washed down with some hair of the dog that bit me. Decided to turn down the pancakes at the motorcycle dealership that the brunette invited us to last night.

It was good to meet those that showed. As mentioned, will definitely make the board more fun. Thx to all!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> And Sinc, why so tired? I know for a fact that we dropped you off at your hotel no later than 1:00 AM. You couldn't have had any more than, what, 10 Jack Rabbits in you by then...
> 
> Got home safe and sound just after 3PM, had a lengthy brunch at the Harley Cafe this morning washed down with some hair of the dog that bit me. Decided to turn down the pancakes at the motorcycle dealership that the brunette invited us to last night.
> 
> It was good to meet those that showed. As mentioned, will definitely make the board more fun. Thx to all!


About right FeXL, but not quite. 

Make it an even dozen which is far past my norm and definitely made me sufficiently suffosified for my alcoholic consumption, so I was just a bit off when I came to at 6:00 a.m. after getting to my room at 1:10 a.m., and by the way, thanks for the lift back to the hotel.

By the way, wherever did you find a SUV a city block long? Makes my Suzuki look like a dinky toy!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> By the way, wherever did you find a SUV a city block long? Makes my Suzuki look like a dinky toy!


Shhhhh... Everybody will want one...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Chealion said:


> I can't wait for the next one  Side note: Would someone tell talonracer to stop trying to hook me up with beautiful women? It's not a complaint, just something I'd prefer to avoid at this moment in time.


Aww.... I understand. You're at that young, impressionable age. You're... _curious_. That's okay. I didn't mean to oppress you with my "traditional" views on life. As long as you're happy... no one's judgin ya!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer - Don't go squatting on my hesitation


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Dude I ain't squatting on your ANYTHING!

I'm not judging, but I'm not participating either!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

You've been having too much fun talonracer. Don't worry about me hitting on you, I'm straight.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Play nice boys!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Well - sorry I couldn't attend. I wasn't sure until the last moment that I wasn't going to be available...

Maybe the next one!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm thinking of coming to Calgary to visit friends and family sometime in July. You guys are going to get together when I am there, right?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Posterboy, of course!!

And perhaps I will encourage you to talk to lovely young ladies as well....


As for me, I just committed a cardinal sin. Went out for the night... got two dates. Problem - the two girls are friends..... !!!


Ah... live, and never quite learn, that seems to be my motto....


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't need encouraging TR, but I would need to take the ring off first........


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> As for me, I just committed a cardinal sin. Went out for the night... got two dates. Problem - the two girls are friends..... !!!
> Ah... live, and never quite learn, that seems to be my motto....


TR, like playing with fire do ya? Or were you subconciously thinking of a menage a trois? More likely you just can't say no to an attractive face and comely shape?

Once shared your dilemma. Be VERY careful my friend. Handle with extra care and caution. The burns can last for quite some time.

Maybe we should revive the TR's LoveLife thread?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

What's a boy to do? They both asked me... it would be rude, and rather masochistic to say no to one, just because the other asked me first!

To be honest, I wasn't thinking anything other than "what the heck is this... this doesn't happen to me....!!"

Apparently I was a bit more drunk than I thought - my friend told me I was macking on a third girl as well, but I don't remember anything about that!

Ah, good times. And tonight, off to see Sloan!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So we have a meet slated in July (date TBD), is anyone wanting to meet up in June, or shall we put meeting off until July when PosterBoy should be making a guest appearance.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

AFAIK, more than likely in the first week of July. My plans are still being worked out. Just FYI for you guys.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd be game to get together either the 11th or 25th of June. Otherwise, my weekends are booked up to then!

Yeehooo! Let the evening begin...!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

PosterBoy said:


> AFAIK, more than likely in the first week of July. My plans are still being worked out. Just FYI for you guys.


Calgary Stampede dates for 2005:
July 8-17, 2005

Come for the fun, stay for the hangover cure.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I do not drive a truck nor do I own a cowboy hat. I am seriously wondering whether or not I want to be in town for Stampede.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am hoping for a Father's Day gift of an airline ticket to Calgary for Stampede week. I want to see the Chuck Wagon races and the Doxie Races (they chase something called a "corndog", or so my wife, who is from Calgary, tells me).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer - You can drink, you can stay and enjoy it. The cowboy hat is optional but highly recommended.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh lord... I'm having a hard time picturing Chealion in a cowboy hat...


Now, our waitress from last weekend... now HER I can see in a cowboy hat!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - Why not? Is this a challenge?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

:|

uhh... 

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

So when is the next shindig?

And what happened to everyone the last time? Rhino? Rob? DaBoss?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good thing FeXL and I showed up then isn't it?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - I emailed them after, and they all had some pressing personal matters that needed to be attended to.

We should get another shindig together, anyone have any weekends available this month?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> I'd be game to get together either the 11th or 25th of June. Otherwise, my weekends are booked up to then!
> 
> Yeehooo! Let the evening begin...!


Either of those dates can be available on my calendar. Call it I say, before the iron cools and TR is otherwise occupied.

What Say Chealion, Rob the Gob, Da Boss, etc. ??


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

We could always have a field trip to the "Mac Museum through the Ages".

It happens to be in my basement...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You know, a bunch of Mac nerds hanging out in someone's basement just isn't a cool image.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hehehehe.. I'm still available for both dates. The 11th... someone's tryin to book herself in, but I'd make time for my Mac bros... and Rhino and I can exchange more stories! I've more news about my Talon girl!

And now, I am off to bed. Houseboating on the Shuswap this weekend... another awesome drive to look forward to (not to mention more BC girls)!!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

PosterBoy said:


> You know, a bunch of Mac nerds hanging out in someone's basement just isn't a cool image.


Man - it wasn't cool image even in a bar. Any herding of nerds is unpleasant regardless of what platform they prefer...

But after a half dozen dark beers - you'd be surprised what looks cool and what doesn't... I even stopped wondering why TR comments about every girl that walked by... 

(haha - no I didn't!)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I can be good for the 25th as I am working on the 11th.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Well what's the consensus people? Do we gather on the 11th or wait till the 25th?
I'm good to go so let's get it on! TR? Back from the Sushwap? Swap your stories with us.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Chealion said:


> I can be good for the 25th as I am working on the 11th.


The 25th is better for me at this time as well.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The 25th is my BD, so count me out.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> The 25th is my BD, so count me out.


Tha's okay...I'm sure Chealion'll knock back a Jack Rabbit for ya.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

After watchin' his inaugural beer run, my money says he can knock back a half dozen or so!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Tha's okay...I'm sure Chealion'll knock back a Jack Rabbit for ya.


Am I being set up again? Then why am I not worried?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sooooo...can at least _ONE_ of you guys snap some digital pix so's the rest of us can see what we've been missing in these notorious CowTown get togethers? 

I wish I could be there in person. Maybe I will be at the next one. Incognito, at a nearby table or something. Or...maybe I was at the last one. Unseen and unnoticed. Chuckling quietly to myself while Chealion got slightly plastered (on four beers) and while TR openly drooled over all of the available talent in the room. And while SINC sat back with his hands folded over his belly and took it all in with a quiet smile, like one of the wise old Clan Chiefs that he is directly descended from.

You just never know about these things..... 

Trust me on this.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm all in for doing both. Always good to spend time with the lads.

And yes, JUST got back from the Shuswap. Lord. Whoever thought a 4 day stag party would be a good idea needs to have their head examined. Let's just say we're not getting the damage deposit on the houseboat back.

And once again, I was nearly cougar bait. Twice.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

So I am still set to come out sometime in July. You guys want to get together some time in July?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> Chuckling quietly to myself while Chealion got slightly plastered


I might represent that comment!



MacNutt said:


> (on four beers)


I don't represent that comment. 4 is far too many. 



PosterBoy said:


> So I am still set to come out sometime in July. You guys want to get together some time in July?


I thought this was assumed? What dates are you in town?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Chealion said:


> I thought this was assumed? What dates are you in town?


Honestly not sure yet. It will depend on a) how long I can afford to stay and b) the person I will be going with and c) the people I will be staying with.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

More the merrier. Welcome aboard, Matey. The good ship ehMac Calgary shall be hove to on the 25th at the Rose and Crown Pub - 1503 4 St SW. 

Hoist the tops'l, anchors away, asking only for a fair wind and a star to sail 'er by!!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I have NO idea what Rhino just said... but I'll be there drinking....


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll be glad to educate you, TR> Guess reading Treasure Island to my son spilled over there for a moment.

"Fifteen men on a dead man's chest.
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.
Drink and the devil had done for the rest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum."


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Lord, I remembered later - twas thrice I was nearly cougar bait. How I could forget a tongue like that, I don't know....


So is the date the 25th then? Anyone up for an informal pint or two this saturday?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone going to the car show today? I've got to go... fast cars and hot girls!? Yes!!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

talonracer said:


> Anyone going to the car show today? I've got to go... fast cars and hot girls!? Yes!!


Haha - some times I think you're just setting me up... I won't say anything. I won't say anything. I won't say anything.

I didn't go to the show - but I helped a buddy (EUTuning.ca) get his car ready for the show. Actually - I mostly just messed around with his network and hooked up his Xbox - but every once in a while I went down and pointed at something in the trunk and said "cut a little more there" or "looks good"...

Did you go?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Uhm, no... I tried to make it.

Instead, my buddy and I got absolutely smashed at the R&C, ran into a stagette party who wanted our underwear, and then made friends with 3 other insanely beautiful girls.

Believe it or not, I forgot about cars for a night. You lads missed out, not coming to the R&C the 11th! Here's hoping the 25th is just as good!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Just FYI, my trip to CGY has been rescheduled to late August, due to a scheduling conflict with my travel partner, and the fact that I will be out of the country for the first half of August.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

You west coasters. tsk tsk.

That's okay, I'm sure the lads will gather round at that time as well for a shin dig. And by that time Chealion will be even more of a hard-ass drinker.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

So who shall be attending this Saturday?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We've got TR and Chealion guaranteed for sure. Who else is up for some good nachos?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Nachos!? What?!

I'm there for beer and girls!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

talonracer said:


> So who shall be attending this Saturday?


Not I, as I will be out celebrating my 61st on the 25th.

I will however, be there in spirits (if you'll pardon the pun.) Just try to keep that young fella sober, will ya tr?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Congratulations Sinc! I hope you have a very good birthday!

I'll try and keep tr sober Sinc


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> I'll try and keep tr sober Sinc


Heck Chealion, I don't think even you can do the impossible!


----------



## Mac Jedi (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey guys!
At last…. I'm almost settled. So, did I miss something? 
When and where next ehMac rally point will take place?
I’m anxious to meet you guys!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacJedi - This Saturday.

June 25th, 2005
7:00 PM
Rose and Crown Pub (address is on first page)
Bring your self and money for your alcohol.

Sinc - I've done the impossible before


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Sinc - I've done the impossible before


Yeah? But I bet it took you longer!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It's gonna take him even longer this time around too, cause I shall be getting my drink on.

Welcome Mac Jedi! Come hoist a pint or 5 with us! Watch out for Chealion once he starts drinking though - he gets feisty!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

talonracer said:


> Watch out for Chealion once he starts drinking though - he gets feisty!


A mean drunk if I ever saw one...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> A mean drunk if I ever saw one...


Ya ought to get the kid some colours FeXL, make him look tough and all.

Hairs a mite short for the ptail though!

Hehehe!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Now now.. play nice! 

Don't worry - I'll have chealion chatting up a storm this stormy eve...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - You're a devil.

Well I shall see you all upstairs at the Rose and Crown at 7:00


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Lads, I'm in love.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

An interesting evening, all told. Have a group image which will be posted later this day. I imagine that our good friend Chealion will have a tale or two to relate...perhaps from a hung over perspective. He must have made the 12:02 bus, we didn't see him back @ the pub.

As far as TR being in love, I hope that means that he finally went over to the table w/ 6 girls and straightened out whatever was bugging him about them...

Good times had by all.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr & FeXL - How do you two post so quickly? I just got home...

I don't think I'll have a hangover, I didn't have that much to drink, just a 
1) Guiness, 
2) a rum and coke, 
3) White Russian (very good tasting), 
4) Long Island Ice Tea (also good tasting), 
5) a shot of Jagr (spelling unsure, I'm assuming it's the Czech spelling), 
6) some Rocky Mountain Bear **** (it burns), 
7) then a shot of Slow Comfortable Screw Up Against A Wall (1/2 oz (should be slow) gin, 1/2 oz of southern comfort, 1/2 oz of vodka, 1/2 oz of Galliano, fill up with OJ and 7 Up, and float grenadine) 
8) some gin and coke,
9) followed by that shot Black Simosomethingorother that tastes just like Black liquor. 
I knew my memory would fail me, which is why I wrote them down and promptly lost both coasters as I'm missing at least 3 other drinks as I had 12. Alcohol + memory != consistent.

I'm scared to see said pictures, although I still think that I should have been able to take home that Canon for free regardless of the actual price, it's called a hopeless bid at a true camera. 

A big special thanks to:
RobTheGob (and Dave)
FeXL (and Greg)
daBoss (and I'm so sorry I forgot your name)
talonracer
Sinc (for them not having a Jackrabbit I could hoist in your birthday honour)
It was great to have everyone show up (sans Sinc) even after we ended up playing musical chairs all night 

For my third time drinking I must say it's rather eventful so long as I can get up tomorrow morning for work (which shouldn't be a problem )


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Uh oh, he screwed up the drink list.

Chealion, you are in a lot of trouble the next time we go out!!

Oh, uh, how is your frozen nose, anyways?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A little birdie told me to check with Mr. TR about my missing coasters that I wrote my drinks on. (One I missed listing was the paralyzer between the Long Island Iced Tea and the shot of Jagr).

Another little birdie pointed this paparazzi moment. I'll get the names put out right as I've forgotten one of our guest's names.

Right to Left:
Rob (Rob), Micheal (Yours truly breaking the picture[2]), Jason (talonracer), James (FeXL), Curtis (daBoss), The Linux Guy (Not registered and don't remember his name, guest of Rob), The Quiet Guy (I think his name was Mike but I'm not sure he came with Curtis), and then unpictured was Greg FeXL's cohort with the rifle[1].

I'm terribly sorry I didn't remember two of our guests names especially after Rob and his guest walked me to the bus stop outside the pub. (I'm not sure why, but it's nice to see they cared).

1 - Inside ehMac: Calgary joke
2 - I really need to get some new glasses, and I have to mention that is the oddest smile I've ever seen. Yes, those are Sennheiser PMX-60s around my neck attached to an iPod in my pocket.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

A veritable rogue's gallery...

BTW, Chealion, you'll be pleased to know that, so far, I haven't contracted anything from that ice chip that came flying at me out of your left nostril Sat eve. Still haven't quite figgered just how you did that.

Oh, and as far as donating the camera gear is concerned, I'd swap ya for a coupla loaded DP G5's.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm not sure how you forgot Dave's name, you typed it three posts earlier! (We really wanted to make sure you got on your bus - if not we figured that we'd have to drive you home! We weren't too sure that your parents would be that pleased to meet us!).

You missed at *least* two drinks on your list - the Paralyzer and the Tequila w/ Rosie's Cordial...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Chealion, I don't know what you're talking about!

"Little birdie", my arse. Stool pigeon, more like!!

Still haven't heard how you felt the next day....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - I was just fine the following day, no hang over


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> tr - I was just fine the following day, no hang over


Nor did I suspect you would have one. You are much to young and fit to have a beer belly "hang over" your belt.

On the other hand, did you have a hangover?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

ugh.

I am afeared I may have one come the dawn.

My 18 year old wingman decided we should do shots after I don't know how many pints.

NO idea wtf is in a duckfart, but it didn't taste all that good. After that it was Jager - apparently tis all the rage these days.

But I gotta say - the girls at Coyotes??  DAMN!!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

lord.

what are the locals doin for stampede? i am rather wrecked today already- but LORD some stories from last night, AND this morning!

wheehee!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I'm going tonight to see K-Os  and the beautiful women too, of course!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - Spill the beans for those who are stuck working each night for Stampede.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

dude, that blows! How could you let that happen!?

I'm sure I'll have even more stories after tonight. I crashed out early last night and just SLEPT, and oh it was heavenly. However now I think we're going out tonight at around 4 and going til who knows when.... aiiiyah.

Chealion, these are stories best told over a nice cold pint! With Rhino in tow, if he ever decides to stop being a jet-setter....


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Qiote correcte i was indeed! 

bein vip at stampede RULES!

lads, i am now in love with a gril from edmonton.

and if youdd ecxuse, me, i must now pass out in a hurry.

stampede is awesome!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer said:


> dude, that blows! How could you let that happen!?


When your management gives you "crap"[1] hours so you're starved for hours you take anything that comes your way regardless of what's happening. It's sad but a necessary evil to avoid having to go into debt while going to University.

I knew you'd love Stampede 

1 - By crap, I mean a really low amount of hours initially scheduled. I usually end up getting the 24 hours I want a week but I never know if I got them or not until the end of the week.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

My head hurts, my feet hurt, my legs hurt, and my stomach's a lil upset.

Stampede!!

(in just a minute we'll stampede... for the moment i need a coffee and a few minutes in the shade with my hat pulled low)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well I think we need to start planning on a date for August when PB is in town. Does anyone have a specific weekend in August that won't work well at all? I believe he'll be in town the somewhere between mid and late August.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Well I think we need to start planning on a date for August when PB is in town. Does anyone have a specific weekend in August that won't work well at all? I believe he'll be in town the somewhere between mid and late August.


The weekend of the 19th does not work for me.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

yeeeargh. 

i've no plans for august yet.

just hopin to survive stampede.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Any plans for September or October yet?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

daBoss - One happened on the 10th, though I'm not sure who all showed. No plans have been set for October yet, but if you have a date you'd like to meet people, just throw it out and we'll get something started.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Let's go boys. Time for us to gather and drink again.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone up for October 22nd or November 5th?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds good. Let's go.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Whereya bin tr? We missed ya!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Uhm... it's a rather sordid tale, one that would make MacNutt proud, methinks. I'm still here...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So? Which date?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Chealion said:


> So? Which date?


By the sounds of it, he's been on a few...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Guilty as charged, and lovin it!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Oct. 22nd or Nov. 5th?


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Chealion said:


> Oct. 22nd or Nov. 5th?


 Im possibly in for the 22nd. where? Rose and Clown?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

22nd. Rose and Crown Pub. 7 PM.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweet Heyzeus. I hope I'm still standing by that time... but I'll do my best to be there. Lads! Let's all gather round...


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

If I am feeling adventerous, I will pop my head in. Should I just look for the rowdies in the corner???


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MacDaddy said:


> Should I just look for the roudies in the corner???


I would recommend that you search for the table with the inebriated, passed out 20 year old underneath it. Under the pretense of looking for gum under the table, of course...

And, beware of persons of the fairer sex whose nickname is "Chainsaw".


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> I would recommend that you search for the table with the inebriated, passed out 20 year old underneath it. Under the pretense of looking for gum under the table, of course...
> 
> And, beware of persons of the fairer sex whose nickname is "Chainsaw".


Can you elaborate on which table! This is Calgary, you will find passed out 20 year olds under a fwe tables in every bar! loL


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

He'll have a coaster with a very, very long list of drinks on it, in progressively worse handwriting.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - That last 20 year old we found under the table didn't have the coasters. You did. But who is counting? And I really doubt I'll be meeting you under the table. 

Looking forward to that evening. I'll PM my cell number to everyone interested so you can get a hold of me if you can't find us. We try to go upstairs. It's a bit nicer up there.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

So - is it a go?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

It is for me.  Oct 22nd, 7 PM


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

FeXL said:


> I would recommend that you search for the table with the inebriated, passed out 20 year old underneath it. Under the pretense of looking for gum under the table, of course...
> 
> And, beware of persons of the fairer sex whose nickname is "Chainsaw".


I'm thinking here that our wise and well thought of mod known as "Chealion" might actually end up under that particular bar table...counting the boogers on the floor.

After about three light brews, no less.

Just an assumption. And I mean nothing derogatory by saying this, by the way.

Chealion is one of my very favorite people around here. Bar none!

And...BTW...any woman who goes by the name of "Chainsaw"...or who has prominent tattoos...or who chooses to lift a flabby thigh and light a fart at the drinking table...is STRICTLY off limits as far as I'm concerned.

Been there, done THAT....got the T-Shirt to prove it.

Boy-_HOWDY!!_ (and NEVER again!)

Trust me on this. (take note my young friend...learn from your elders).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Three light brews? I'm insulted. I'll do it in two. errr....


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

I will be missing this one on the 22nd but I am flying into Calgary on Nov 28th, So anyone up for end of Nov early Dec?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow! coming all the way from the UK to see little old us?

That's fantastic and I for one would be there!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iBrodie - Go ahead and pick a Saturday evening that works for you. We'll work around you a bit more. I'm up for another meetup late Novemeber/early December.


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Well as I need to go visit other family in BC, I think Dec 3rd would be the best date for a ehmac get together, dunno if anyone else could make that, plus if it is at the rose and crown thats like a block away from where I will be staying.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Where are you staying that is so close?

Last time I went my hotel was six blocks away!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Last time I went my hotel was six blocks away!


Was it that far? Next time I'll charge ya double!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Was it that far? Next time I'll charge ya double!


Well, in that long SUV you drove me back in, it was only three blocks.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I should be able to make it this weekend. May have to take care of some family stuff out of town, but I'm hoping I won't have to.

Who's coming?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

talonracer said:


> Who's coming?


Well, not sure about myself. I'll know better towards the end of the week...


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

I am staying at my Dad's so that is why it is so close to the bar. I hope everyone has fun at the October meet up, wish I was there. Mind you if someone brings a laptop and iSight, and they have WiFi i would certainly join in!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Family stuff's been attended to, I think I'm good to go, lads.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Good to hear tr! I'm looking forward to Saturday. I think.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sure you've been training just fine in the meanwhile, Chealion.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, probably should have asked sooner, but who's going to be there?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm on my way, but running late. A fine time for my hard drive to die. Thank God I backed up the completely necessary files last night. (Rack one up for having an iPod).

If you need to get a hold of me phone ###-####. (This number will be removed when I get home tonight.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

talonracer said:


> Okay, probably should have asked sooner, but who's going to be there?


Wish I was!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Me too.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Me too.


One day, Dr. G., one day!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, mon frere.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh wouldn't that just be something, Dr. G here in Calgary!?

We'd have to get MacNutt out here for the same meet. The fur would fly, trust me on this!

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TR, MacNutt and I would probably greet each other warmly. We spar with words, but remain friends in the final analysis.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh I believe you. I just think it would be something to have two such prolific ehMac posters at the meet.

Hook up the doxies and start working that magic sled over!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That would be nice, TR. I was in Calgary last a couple of years ago. Had we gone up to Edmonton to visit my wife's brother, I would have made it a point to have met Sinc. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If it happens, there will be three of us there tr, The Doc, the Nutt and moi!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"If it happens, there will be three of us there tr, The Doc, the Nutt and moi!" And we shall all be speaking French, n'est pas? Mais oui, mon frere. Tres bon. Paix.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Either way 3 of us showed up, talonracer, rhino (Woo!) and myself.

All fun all around. We'll leave it at that. I still want to hear that Oasis/Green Day mashup TR.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hehehe...

Young Padwan, you still have to earn your light sabre.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Knock, knock?

Any hangovers in here?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Nay, my good sir. As I said I would, I behaved myself and did not overindulge in the tempting firewater.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hangovers*

SINC, et al: 

After asking about new drinks to try, I introduced our young Padowan Chealion to the cocktail blend of Jack Daniel's bourbon and Coke. After the first few+, I cannot account for his actions.

I'm waiting for the toxicology report from the following morning.

rhino


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rhino - I got home, and proceeded to start backing up my failing hard drive (which at the moment is acting as if this weekend never happened). I then grabbed some sleep, got up at 9 and went about my day. No hangover, no hangups. Just sleep deprivation. Those JDs with Coke are dangerously good tasting. Here's to Jamie and Rochelle tr. 

I still think both of you are downright diabolical.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rhino, why would anyone ruin a Jack Daniel's bourbon with Coke??? On ice, with branch water, but NOT with Coke? The folks down in Lynchburg, TN are weeping tonight.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I wouldn't worry over it too much Dr. G - Chealion was downing them so fast I don't think he could taste it anyway.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TR, that is all well and good, but if you ever went to Lynchburg, TN to see how they age this fine whiskey...........just as they have since 1866...........to mix this with Coke of all things would make you cry.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Seeing the rabble and rowsing that's occured in the Saw II thread it looks like a couple of people are rousing for another meet up.

Things to consider: iBrodie is supposed to be in town the first few weeks of December back from the UK.

December 3rd is the offered date by iBrodie and I'm fine for it.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm ready to rowse the rabble any time... saddle up!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

But I have a car THIS weekend!!! dammit you people, I tell yah! nobody listens 

and what the hell is a rabble?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacDaddy - A rabble tends to refer to a "A tumultuous crowd; a mob." It's lost some of it's meaning over time as it used to refer to the unruly behaviour by the more unsavory type of society. In our reference it just means the group are getting rowdy.

However if you're up for something this weekend, when and where?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> MacDaddy - A rabble tends to refer to a "A tumultuous crowd; a mob." It's lost some of it's meaning over time as it used to refer to the unruly behaviour by the more unsavory type of society. In our reference it just means the group are getting rowdy.
> 
> However if you're up for something this weekend, when and where?



Ahhh, I guess I could have looked that up, but then again, i thought you were making up your own language again lol

if your up to it, step into the Ghetto - Jamesons on 36st (Right by Sunridge Mall) at 8-9ish. I can pick somebody up if needed, just PM me your number. I get a rental car this weekend hehe

Lemme know if anybody is interested!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacDaddy - Saturday?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Tomar or Saturday, either or is good for me.

TR you in? If you look like your pic I can pick you out in a crowd pretty easy, its the green hair I think!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Well if you've got a car, why not swing down to the Rose?

I think our boy Chealion's getting a reputation with the ladies there.. let's see if we can keep it going for him!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacDaddy - I'm free Saturday for a couple if you'd like. Unfortunately Tr doesn't look like his avatar anymore. The facial hair will really throw you off.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

TR, only if Chealion will share his ladies with me, im running a little low myself, OK, OK, im running on empty, and I have been for ahwile, YOU HAPPY NOW!!!!

F or S TR?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I can make either work. Will have to be on better behaviour if we make it Saturday though, as I've a date with a lovely belle jeune fille on Sunday.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

OK, so tonight? Hows that?
I got my little cuz tomoorow, so that will give us more hang time


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Bugger. I was hoping all three of us on Saturday, but I guess tr's lovelife takes priority.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Oh you can't do tonight? 
Well, TR can have a small hangover for his date, its all good!
Im cool with that, TR you cool with that?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm busy tonight with work. Sorry.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, I can go saturday night.

Then again I just got... aahhh... nah. I'll make it work.

7 at the R&C (or Calgary ehMac Home base?)


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Can we make it 8? Give me time to take my Cuz back down South.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sure... it'll give Chealion and I a chance to get started before ya...


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Sounds good (Though he may call me for a ride, I offered!)

You will know me when I walk in...

http://www.flamestv.ca/funpics/*******.jpg

LOL, of course, thats not really me (Well it IS, but thats not what I look like on a normal basis!), you can see a real pic if you go to flamestv.ca and hit up the Team page, look for Kray!


/


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I think I see the reason for your dry spell...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well it all starts in ~90 minutes. If you need to get a hold of me: 471-3153 (yes it will be deleted when I get home).


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Nerf!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer said:


> Nerf!!!


Remember, you too can buy your Nerf gun 3000 for only $19.99 from your local Wal-Mart or Toys 'R' Us.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Remember, you too can buy your Nerf gun 3000 for only $19.99 from your local Wal-Mart or Toys 'R' Us.



NERF, NERF, NERF!!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So Calgary people. The next meet is set for THIS Saturday. Who is coming? It's been scheduled for a good month now, and we're supposed to have iBrodie making a special guest appearance!


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Would love to join you guys, but will be off on my Honeymoon! We are going out to the Post Hotel in Lake Louise for a few days (mmmm great vino!) and then on to Emerald Lake Lodge for a spell. And finally to Edmonton for a little shopping where I have booked the deluxe turrent room at the Fairmont Macdonald overlooking the river valley. Its one of those big corner rooms with rounded walls and fireplace and all that nice stuff that makes ladies gush. 

Hoist one for me y'all and say hi to Brodie (he bought my eMac for his mom a few years ago).

Saxamaphone


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi everyone. Congrats Saxamaphone on the wedding!!:clap: . To make a long story short I am unable to come. My flight was on Monday and well I just could not get over to Canada, which is a really big disappointment to me and an even greater one to my family, but I hope to be over in the summer or sooner and well I hope you all have a pint for me! And if someone wants to be especially geeky, maybe someone can bring a laptop and iSight and I can join in from across the pond in the drinking. Providing rose and crown have wireless internet or someone else.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iBrodie, saxamaphone - Sorry to hear you guys can't come.

iBrodie - No one has ever checked out if there is a wireless connection in the area. I guess we aren't geeky enough.

saxamaphone - Congrats on the wedding! Try and make it to the next one 

So now it begs the question, who else is going to show up or shall I make other plans for Saturday and we'll plan something for the new year?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Saturday...

Should be able to make it. Will confirm in a day or two.

Anyone contact daboss, rob, rhino with PMs?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, I've cleared up my work schedule, passed on Poker night, and I am good to go. I'll be braving the elements on the walk there, and will be warmed by the camaraderie _(read: blitzed!)_ for the walk home.

Not as bad as Nerf though!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. I'm going to be getting some work done in the Northeast tonight that needs to get done sooner rather then later. 

When is everyone free in the new year?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gosh tr, can you have a good time by yourself, 'cause it sure looks like that's how it's gonna turn out!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I could send TR one of the doxie pups...................my son is realizing that they are real "babe magnets" as his best friend told him.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TR, I think you are going to have to wing this one on your own, in that tonight's windchill in Calgary is predicted to be -28C...............far too cold for a puppy. Good luck, my friend. Be nice to the ladies and treat them with respect.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh Sinc, aren't you cute... Don't worry about me.. I'm never alone if I don't want to be.

Strange how the world works though.. something else just came up already to take care of my saturday night, and quite possibly sunday morn as well =]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Lucky" you!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Damn - missed another one! But the weather was so nice in SoCal...

Hopefully I can make the next one!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

RobTheGob - When are you free in January?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Chealion said:


> RobTheGob - When are you free in January?


Well - I'm <finally> getting my wisdom teeth out in the first week in January. Since I'm likely going to be seeing the purple fruit bats in codeine induced hallucinations, it might be better to wait until later in the month...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So, talonracer has booked himself off for the 21st, and I'm available then. Who is up for a night out with "the boys"?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

RobTheGob said:


> Well - I'm <finally> getting my wisdom teeth out in the first week in January. Since I'm likely going to be seeing the purple fruit bats in codeine induced hallucinations, it might be better to wait until later in the month...


Are you sure they need to go? 

In hindsight, I would have kept mine in. The dentist hit my nerve and I lost feeling on the right side of my tongue for a couple months (it felt like novacane). My sense of feeling slowly returned but still isn't 100% after 18 months. I don't mean to scare you, I just want you to have full knowledge. Most dentists don't bother discussing the risks. In my case, he looked at the x-rays with me and commented the root of my wisdom tooth was close to the nerve. I took this to mean that I was going to be in for more pain than usual, as opposed to him potentially hitting my nerve.

Most people recommend IV sedation and say it is similar to falling asleep. He gave me the max allowed dose and it didn't have much of an effect as I was totally awake the whole time.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

How about Saturday Jan 28? Should give everyone time to make it happen.

Damn, I can taste the nachos already.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey tr, where ya been? We missed ya!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Vandave said:


> Are you sure they need to go?
> 
> In hindsight, I would have kept mine in. The dentist hit my nerve and I lost feeling on the right side of my tongue for a couple months (it felt like novacane). My sense of feeling slowly returned but still isn't 100% after 18 months. I don't mean to scare you, I just want you to have full knowledge. Most dentists don't bother discussing the risks. In my case, he looked at the x-rays with me and commented the root of my wisdom tooth was close to the nerve. I took this to mean that I was going to be in for more pain than usual, as opposed to him potentially hitting my nerve.


Yeah - they needed to go, they were really bothering me! I've taken vitamin-I daily for the last few months, just to take the edge off.

The place that extracted mine were very upfront about any complications. It actually scared me off about a dozen years ago when I first thought about getting them taken out...

They are out now - the only issue was that I ended up with a "dry socket". It was *very* painful and was only relieved a few hours ago (the treatment for it was also *very* painful!)

So is the date the 28th? I should be able to chew nachos by then!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm in.

Sinc, come on down... I'll tell you all the fabulous stories about where I've been. Well, most of them - wouldn't want to frighten poor Chealion.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Lucy....you got some 'splaining to do!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm busy all day on the 28th at a contest based at the University but that takes place all over the city.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Lucy? Rhino have you been dipping into the suds already?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

talonracer said:


> Lucy? Rhino have you been dipping into the suds already?


NO TR, just a little dry gin with an olive or two. That line is attributed to Ricky Ricardo, the husband of Lucille Ball on the old "I Love Lucy" TV shows. She of the wacky antics and original comedienne extraordinaire and he of the every suffering husband and bongo drumming philanderer.

I was just thinking that after your last escapades a little explanation would be in order. Okay, it's just that your stories are much more fun than life with Rhino and it would be great to hear what you've been up to. If Rob The Gob, DaBoss and Chealion could join us as well as the other new and sundry MacMinions of Calgary we could have a roaring time for sure, eh? Who up for a session of Catch UP? 

Cheers,
rhino


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Let's put on some Neil Diamond and get this party going!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in lads. Armed with several new stories to tell and a refound lust for life, I can't wait to meet up with everyone. 
I could meet on friday the 20th, or the weekend of 27th/28th.

Chealion, does your post mean you're busy all night on the 28th too?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - That would be correct. The contest starts at 9AM that day and is said to end at earliest around midnight, including extensive driving, swimming, clue busting and other scavenger hunt style activities in Calgary and surrounding area.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Chealion said:


> tr - That would be correct. The contest starts at 9AM that day and is said to end at earliest around midnight, including extensive driving, swimming, clue busting and other scavenger hunt style activities in Calgary and surrounding area.


Maybe we should just come with you! We could play the role of "The Mole".


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay. People, let's start trying to set a date here, okay?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

RobTheGob said:


> Yeah - they needed to go, they were really bothering me! I've taken vitamin-I daily for the last few months, just to take the edge off.
> 
> The place that extracted mine were very upfront about any complications. It actually scared me off about a dozen years ago when I first thought about getting them taken out...
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out, with the exception of dry socket. I was going to tell you about that, but didn't want to freak you out any more than what I already said.

You'll be fine by the 28th.

I naively thought I could go for a 20 km run a couple days after getting them out. Boy was I wrong. It only took a week to get back to my regular routine of eating and exercise, with the exception of the damaged nerves.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*In for the 20th*

I'm good to go for the 20th. Anyone else?
Still at the usual pub on 4th? (forgot the name already!)

Oh yeah, the Rose & Crown (heh,heh)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh! Rhino, you should have told me you could have made it last night. I would have made myself free. Instead, I...well. Hrm. Maybe I wouldn't have made myself free!

Okay, next friday? I know Chealion is "busy" saturday with his pre-school stuff.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Are 'Calgarian-born but living elsewhere now' allowed to drop in if we're in the area?

(I'm in Calgary just about every other week, but generally not on weekends. Unfortunately the only advance notice I usually get is a phone call from some engineer asking me to come out for a meeting the next day ... I _can_ do the complete Westjet safety demonstration ... in both languages.)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Of course! That is, assuming we ever get organized enough again to meet up


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*What Day is It?*

Okay then. In true Calgary-let's-do-this-just-get-it-done fashion, let's pick a day, wither Friday the 27th or Saturday the 28th and meet at the Rose and Crown on 4th Street at, what, after 7:00 p.m.?

Early birds can start right after work by migrating from work downtown.

See you there.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

rhino said:


> Okay then. In true Calgary-let's-do-this-just-get-it-done fashion, let's pick a day, wither Friday the 27th or Saturday the 28th and meet at the Rose and Crown on 4th Street at, what, after 7:00 p.m.?
> 
> Early birds can start right after work by migrating from work downtown.
> 
> See you there.


You gonna be there *both* days??

I should be OK either day...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I can be there for a couple of hours on Friday. So long as I know by Friday morning that it's a go I'll show up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Boy, I sure wish I could be there. Sigh.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Friday works for me.. why can't you make it down, Sinc?

Anyone got in touch with FeXl?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Can't make it, TR, covering a hockey tournament all weekend and I have a date in the studio with a pretty young lady and a Harley Fri eve as well.  

Thx for the thought, tho.

We'll be up on Feb 24-26 if anyone wants to get together then.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tr, I am just too busy and short staffed to get away.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay lads, who is actually going to be there?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I shall most definitely be there


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

What time? I'm hitting the gym after work, but will then make myself free.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

7:00 Pm?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

fo shizzle, ikazizzle


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow. I didn't realize how much I needed tonight to just be stupid. 'Twas fun, although I didn't do anything all too stupid. I think. The stories RobTheGob, rhino, talonracer and daBoss have on me though may be worrying.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Worry on young laddie. After your first visit to the R&C I had them install security cams, under the tables! We have ALL the dirt on you.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

As I work on Saturday mornings, you guys should really start doing this Saturday evenings so I can participate!!! 
Even though it was only TR, Chealion and myself last time, twas fun indeed.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It was a great time. Good to see daBoss out, and Rhino finally tore himself away from whatever fabulous things he does to come out with the lads.

Anyone feel like catching some lacrosse this weekend? I've got an extra ticket to the Roughnecks on Sunday at 1:30.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

TR, if I'd been northbound this weekend, I'd have taken you up on the offer. I try to take in the Roughnecks games when I'm in town-thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay. I've got tix to the Roughies game this friday if anyone wants to come... or we could accomodate FeXl and macdaddy (if he's going to make it out) and go out next saturday.

Lads, who's up for it?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

What's up with these slack Calgarians? You boys meet and not tell me, or everyone lost the sense of community here?

Lads? Beer & nachos?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey tr, glad to see you back. Nothing happens when you're gone!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been out living more stories so we'll have things to talk about. And now, oh lads, there are many stories.

Sinc, when can you make it down for another gathering? Where's that FeXL hiding at?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

talonracer said:


> Where's that FeXL hiding at?


Behind this beer mug, er, camera lens.  

Never far away, TR, thanks for asking. Has been a very busy winter for our event photography (over 15,000 images since December, had only two free weekends, both at Christmas). Grads, weddings, family portraits all on the horizon, little bit of commercial as well. Have had some more event inquiries, too. Looking to be a successful year!

Will be a trip to Cowtown soon, give ya a heads-up when it falls together. Anticipate hearing your stories and throwing a few pints back. Film @ eleven?

Have a day!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey awesome, congrats on your success! That's really good to hear.

Indeed, stories shall be shared over pints (and whatever else young Chealion attempts to drink...)!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So when are you in town FeXL? I'm aching for some nachos and beer


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Me too! Was supposed to have at least the beer tonight, but alas, apparently "working" is more important! Pffft!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Chealion, get off your lazy student's arse and start rounding the troops up.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Whos up for Wings on Sunday at 6?

Kings Head Pub


/


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Anybody?

/


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

OK THen, dont worry about it. Im going to go out with a friend instead.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry dude. Got sideswiped and was booked up on Sunday.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Lads, just got cancelled on (oh the sorrow)... and have an extra ticket for tonight's Roughnecks game at the dome. Anyone care to come with?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

OK, short notice, but there's a need for beer tonite @ Rose & Crown, be there about 6:00 and FeXL will buy ya a round...

TTYL


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> OK, short notice, but there's a need for beer tonite @ Rose & Crown, be there about 6:00 and FeXL will buy ya a round...
> 
> TTYL


Oh yeah, sure, when I don't stand a chance in hell of makin' it you want to buy?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Listen, I know that motorhome has wings...if you would have left when you first read the thread, you'd already be there waitin' for me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Listen, I know that motorhome has wings...if you would have left when you first read the thread, you'd already be there waitin' for me.


Not a chance. Had my daily pint at the local at 3:00 and I never drive after that.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I went. And made a fool out of myself. Lubricant and a loose mouth mean idle useless talk. The ozone hole in Antarctica increased by me - not because of necessary use of vehicles.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> I went. And made a fool out of myself. Lubricant and a loose mouth mean idle useless talk. The ozone hole in Antarctica increased by me - not because of necessary use of vehicles.


Glad to hear you behaved in your normal fashion Chealion!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh no, he was even more lippy than usual. He's lucky FeXL has an insane amount of patience, or he might have been on the floor in a hurry.

BTW, thanks again FeXL for the pints and the conversations.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sinc, when are you coming to Calgary again?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No plans for the immediate future. Heading for the Okanagan in early October, but rarely go thru Calgary. I tend to go Jasper - Kamloops. I detest all those tunnels and the construction at Golden via Rogers Pass. Or maybe it is Ted Rogers I detest? Whatever.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I hear we're meeting again tonight. I hope to show up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lemme know who shows up. Maybe we should organize a fall camp out near Calgary? I could bring the MH down for that!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sinc, let me know when you think you can make it down and I'll be there. Only weekend for sure out for me is Thanksgiving, of course. Hrm. And probably the weekend prior to Halloween, unless you want to get dressed up and come out too! 

I know you have a certain shirt....


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

The flight is booked and I am at long last coming back to Canada for a surprise visit. I am flying in Oct 25, but am surprising my Dad with a trip to vegas for his 50th b-day. So will be back in Calgary afternoon of the 29th. Don't know how long I am staying in Calgary as I have to visit Rossland and Vancouver all before I fly out on the 15th. 

Its a shame I have to cram so much in, but thats what you get when you don;t go back home for 2 years.

PS don't tell my dad about vegas


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iBrodie - If you're able to figure out a Friday or Saturday evening you're in Calgary then, let us know!


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

So, I had let it be known I was going to be in Lethbridge this week, so FeXL contacted me, so we met and had an evening of beer and BS. He suggested I revive this thread and see if anyone wants a similar experience in Calgary next week, as I'll be there for a couple of days. Wednesday night would probably be the evening of choice. (April 25). 

PM or reply here. FeXL could probably provide references that I am, indeed, somewhat harmless.

Edit: hmm .... doesn't work here ...


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Why not also be part of the Macintosh Club of Calgary?

http://www.macclubcalgary.com/

The club meets each month and there's a forum on the web site...

Anyway... I though I'd put it out there.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MLeh - I don't have my work schedule for next week yet, but I'd be interested in a small meet up. Classes are done so I'm not tied down by school either


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MLeh said:


> FeXL could probably provide references that I am, indeed, somewhat harmless.


Indeed you are. Come to think of it so is FeXL!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Indeed you are. Come to think of it so is FeXL!


Man, there you go again, spoiling it all for me.

I got a rep to protect!

(mind you, didn't show up in my leathers for MLeh, thought that'd scare 'er off for sure...)

It was a fine evening of beer & BS, indeed.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

FeXL said:


> (mind you, didn't show up in my leathers for MLeh, thought that'd scare 'er off for sure...)


Now you know better, eh?

Chealion: My schedule is pretty flexible, so just let me know when you've got your work schedule, and we'll go from there.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MLeh - Wednesday is no good for me (I'm closing that evening). However Tuesday evening would work well. I've got a co-worker's going away party on either the Thursday or the Friday - it hasn't been pinned down yet.

The invitation is open to all ehMac members!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I wish Chealion, but with the current snow and road conditions, I won't be travelling any time soon. Careful with that gal. She can drink you under the table if there's whiskey involved.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Tuesday night _might_ be a bit difficult, as I am driving in from the southern interior that day, so it will depend upon the road conditions through the mountains and how much time I spend with my clients along the way. But if Tuesday is the only option, I'll try. Or, we can just leave it until the next time I'm in Calgary, which will no doubt be sometime soon. 

I have to be in Kamloops Friday morning, which means I'm planning to leave Calgary Thursday afternoon.

(What can I say? I'm a popular gal, and ... as Sinc has noted elsewhere ... I get around.  )


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> She can drink you under the table if there's whiskey involved.


Must have been on her best behaviour in Lethbridge, then. She only had a _small_ beer, despite promises of pints of whiskey in her PM's...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Pints of whiskey? Well we really need to decide on a day that we Calgary knuckleheads can shoot the breeze at the Rose and Crown.

I'm not free this coming Saturday (the 28th or the 5th), but if we can decide on a date (say the 12th) we can try and do something.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

OK, you knucklehead... 

Going to be in Cowtown Mon & Tue evening (25 & 26). Anyone interested in beer & BS?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm in for Tuesday!

Rose and Crown as always?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wish I could be there, but alas it is not to be. Monday is my birthday, so you fellows could have a celebratory shot for me.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Chealion said:


> I'm in for Tuesday!
> 
> Rose and Crown as always?


I'll try to be there too.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Wish I could be there, but alas it is not to be. Monday is my birthday, so you fellows could have a celebratory shot for me.


One shot of cheap whiskey inna dirty glass, coming right up!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> One shot of cheap whiskey inna dirty glass, coming right up!


I always did appreciate a man who knew my tastes. Cheers!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

What is it with the R&C lol. What time we lookin at?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

7-ish sound OK?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm good with 7.

MacDaddy - Old habits die hard?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Just a reminder to everyone, we're meeting in about an hour - it's open to one and all (obviously over 18 however).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Have one for me guys!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Alas, poor Chealion:

"My computer's a boy!"


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ba, ha, ha, ha!!!!

(hic) sorry...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer - You're the one who said that, not I.

How I walk into these things I'll never know.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So guys, who showed up and what happened?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Twas myself, Chealion, FeXL and his two friends, Simon and Dave.

The rest, as per norm, were no shows.

Several drinks were had, nachos consumed, and Chealion had some goop in his hair. Lots of talk of cameras, macs and motorbikes. Oh, and of Chealion's mom.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Yeah, I forgot until about 9:30. My memory is a haze these days


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shoulda showed. We were just getting warmed up by then.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

You should pick a new venue next time...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Alright! Now that I'm back (_mothaf***as!!!_), I say it's time for another gathering.

FEXL, SINC, anyone up for a trip to the .. uhm.. medium-sized smoke?

Chealion?

(the rest, c'mon, we know you ain't comin)

- talonracer (feistier than ever)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't have anything planned in the near future but, when I do, you scoundrels will be the first to know...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I should be good to go - I work downtown till 6 everyday now so getting to the R&C is even easier.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Dude, do you want to meet for a beer this week? Give me some pointers?


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

heh.... count me in someday.... just have to get a Mac first! Anyone wanna' show up at the meet with an oldie in the trunk for me?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

BlueMax said:


> heh.... count me in someday.... just have to get a Mac first! Anyone wanna' show up at the meet with an oldie in the trunk for me?


Man - I'm leaving town by the middle of the year and have been unloading quite a few machines from the "museum". Unfortunately - I doubt I have anything left that would be considered recent...

Now if by "oldie" you mean "oldie" - I may still have something for you! The pile is getting low, but still a few left!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

BlueMax said:


> heh.... count me in someday.... just have to get a Mac first! Anyone wanna' show up at the meet with an oldie in the trunk for me?


I used to have some doubles in my collection, but alas, I let them go (Or tried to hack them in one way or another hehe). Don't worry though, TR finally got a Mac, so there is hope on the horizon!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like my home boy Greg is renewing his vows on April 19 so we'll be up that weekend. Anyone interested in suds Fri the 18?


----------

